# 

## Mikord

Witam

Przeszukjąć forum pod wzdlędem aktualnych opini jakiej firmy styropian aktulnie polecaja fachowcy nie znalazłem nic aktualnego.
A jak dzwonię do składów budowlanych to w mojej okolicy prawie co skład to innej firmy styrpian sprzedaje.
Są firmy znane (Austrotherm, Swisspor) i mniej znane (Polmar, Egomix).

Ceny są naprawdę różne np Austrotherm ok 146 zł/m3, Swisspor 133 zł/m3, Egomix 122 zł/m3

Czy opłaca się kupić taki Egomix??
A może Termoorganikę za 127 zł/m3 albo Swisspor

Czy styropiany tych firm tak naprawdę się bardzo różnią, każdy sprzedawca zapwenia że płyty trzymią wymiary i są proste.


Chciałbym poznać aktulane opinie na temat firm produkujących styropian i uzasadnienia tych ocen. Jaka marka jest najlepsza biorąc pod uwagę *jakość/cena*

Dlaczego ta firma a nie inna.

Oto z jakimi markami ostatnio się zetknołem:
1. Austrotherm
2. Swisspor
3. Egomix (Legomix)
4. Termo Organika
5. Marbud
6. Polmar

Jeżeli macie jakieś inne marki to dopisze do ankiety.

----------


## EWBUD

W tym roku pracuję tylko na Swissporze - płyty równe, trzymają wymiar - generalnie nie mam powodów do narzekań.
W poprzednim sezonie był austrotherm, zrezygnowałem z powodu krzywych płyt (może w tym roku jest już lepiej? ) i ceny.

----------


## leszeq

> W tym roku pracuję tylko na Swissporze - płyty równe, trzymają wymiar - generalnie nie mam powodów do narzekań.
> W poprzednim sezonie był austrotherm, zrezygnowałem z powodu krzywych płyt (może w tym roku jest już lepiej? ) i ceny.


W tym sezonie powracam do Austrothermu :) Na styropianie Swisspor zrobiłem 2 elewacje, z czego dwie do totalna porażka!!! Płyty styropianowe krzywe, w każdej płycie trzeba podcinać frez, bo nie pasują do siebie!!! W Austrothermie też zdażają się krzywe płyty, ale jest to rzadkością.
Jężeli chodzi o inne marki, to pozostaje jeszcze Termoorganika. Reszta poza klasyfikacją :)

----------


## Mikord

A jaki klej do przyklejania styropianu i do zatapiania siatki?
Może być *Mitech*?

----------


## leszeq

W tym roku zdecydowaną większość elewacji robię Caparolem. Bardzo dobra jakość w rozsądnej cenie.

----------


## EWBUD

> W tym sezonie powracam do Austrothermu  Na styropianie Swisspor zrobiłem 2 elewacje, z czego dwie do totalna porażka!!! Płyty styropianowe krzywe, w każdej płycie trzeba podcinać frez, bo nie pasują do siebie!!! W Austrothermie też zdażają się krzywe płyty, ale jest to rzadkością.
> Jężeli chodzi o inne marki, to pozostaje jeszcze Termoorganika. Reszta poza klasyfikacją


Leszeq - śmiesznie wyszło :smile: 
Z tym austrothermem w tamtym roku to była jakaś porażka - płyty: jedna w jedną krzywe ( bez znaczenia czy to byla pierwsza z paczki, czy srodkowa :smile: , frezy trzeba było oczywiście podcinać (szkoda, że nie mam zdjęć, bo czasem to było nie do uwierzenia jak można powycinać frezy :smile:  że nie wspomnę o płaszczyżnie płyt - karbowany styropian, to chyba najlepiej pasuje.
Co do tego Swisspoora -  to w zupełności się z Tobą NIE zgadzam :smile:  Może jakaś marna partia była, na te 2 elewacje?  :smile: 
W sumie w austrothermie też mogły być marne partie :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mikord

Tak się zastanawiałem nad firmą i kupię Swisspor. Myśle że w porównaniu cena jakość to najlepszy wybór.
Egomix bardzo fajna cena ale widzę że nikt chyba nie miał z nim doczynienia a nie chcę eksperementować.

A klej Mitech choć może Bolix - podobno ma być jakaś duża promocja.

----------


## Regut1

> W tym sezonie powracam do Austrothermu  Na styropianie Swisspor zrobiłem 2 elewacje, z czego dwie do totalna porażka!!! Płyty styropianowe krzywe, w każdej płycie trzeba podcinać frez, bo nie pasują do siebie!!! W Austrothermie też zdażają się krzywe płyty, ale jest to rzadkością.
> Jężeli chodzi o inne marki, to pozostaje jeszcze Termoorganika. Reszta poza klasyfikacją


Na podstawie własnego doświadczenia potwierdzam to o czym pisał  Leszek,
W tym roku robię elewacje. Wykonawca polecał Austrotherm. Kupiłem Swisspora - płyty krzywe. Efekt jest taki że bylo sporo piankowania na łączeniach. Dokupiłem troszke Austrothermu i tak porównujac  jest on cieższy i twardszy niż Swisspor.
Moim zdaniem, kup to na czym pracuje wykonawca. Nie będzie później rozczarowania.

----------


## Mikord

Z waszych wypowiedzi widzę że co rok to inaczej dane firmy się spisują. Trochę to taka loteria.
A czy warto wchodzić w takie nie znane firmy jak Marbud czy Egomix?
Czy przy styropianie chodzi właściwie o to czy płyty trzymią wymiar i czy są równe?
Jeśli tak to kupując w tym roku Swisspor to to samo co np Marbud czy Egomix - tu i tu mogą być krzywe płyty i w danej chwili ryzyko wydaje się podobne.

Patrzyłem na ceny kleju Caparol - drogi interes.

----------


## E&K

Pytanie powzyej jest bardzo dobre moze ktos z fachowcow odpowie... Czy styropian rozni sie rowniez surowcem czy tylko wymiarami? Co myslicie o EPS 032 FASADA EXTRA Genderka?

----------


## leszeq

> Pytanie powzyej jest bardzo dobre moze ktos z fachowcow odpowie... Czy styropian rozni sie rowniez surowcem czy tylko wymiarami? Co myslicie o EPS 032 FASADA EXTRA Genderka?


Styropian różni się i surowcem i wymiarami. "Na oko" ciężko jest określić jakość styropianu, dopiero jak zacznie się z nim pracować, to można zauważyć różnice w stosunku do innych marek. Płyty styropianowe różnią się twardością (mimo tego samego parametru np. EPS70), ciężarem i dokładnością wykonania frezu.
Jeżeli chodzi o styropiany "grafitowe", to ich dobry parametr cieplny jest okupiony zmniejszoną wytrzymałością mechaniczną.

----------


## Mikord

A co powiecie o kleju Mitech do klejenia syropianu i zacierania siatki - jest tani i wydaje się dość popularny.
Albo o Bolixie albo o Atlasie.

----------


## edde

a co to jest Mitech? nawet wujek allegro go nie zna..
tani? a ile kosztuje bo nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć info o cenie żeby móc porównać

----------


## fighter1983

bardzo popularny jest  :smile:  bardzo...

----------


## Mikord

W mojej okolicy sporo reklam widze tego kleju Mitech, ale jak tak patrzę w necie to wygląda to na "regionalny" produkt  :Smile: 
Cena - klej do przklejania styropianu 14 -15 zł, do zatapiania siatki około 19 zależy od składu budowlanego.

A co proponujecie Bolix, Atlas?
Myśle że do przyklejania styropianu nie trzeba żadnego markowego produktu. Ale do zatapiania siatki to przydało by się coś lepszego?

----------


## leszeq

> A co proponujecie Bolix, Atlas?


No to już lepiej ATLAS, np. HOTER, dużo lepszy i elastyczniejszy od "betonu" z Bolixa

----------


## fighter1983

w tej półce cenowej sugerowałbym Kreisel, trzeba im przyznac - kleje maja dobre, z tynkami juz roznie bywa ale sam klej jest w porzadku (zarowno do styropianu jak i do siatki)

----------


## Mikord

Widzę po ankiecie że bardzo dużo fachowców odwiedza to forum i się udziela.

Czy kotś jeszcze ma zastrzeżenia do Bolixu?

----------


## brachol

widzę że polecacie raczej styropian z frezem?

----------


## Mikord

Przy okazji ile w waszych okolicach kosztuje robocizna
- za przyklejenie styropianu i zatarcie siatki
- za elewacje
- za całość
???

----------


## Niezależny Doradca

jak fachowiec to jedynie z polecenia, co daje ekipa pijaczkow za połowe ceny? Jakość styropianu sprawdza sie trzema metodami, wagowo bo odchudzony jest lżejszy i deklarowana lambda sie nie sprawdza, optycznie bo regranulat z odzysku daje nierownomierne kuleczki w strukturze i po trzecie wyciaga sie dwie płyty z paczki , odwraca się jedną i przykłada do drugiej,  jak nie przylegają do siebie to są łuki czyli niesezonowany i ciety po formowaniu.

----------


## Barthelemy

Osobiscie zakupilem STYROPIAN IZOTERM FASADA LUX 0,035 - niestety totalna porazka, zdecydowanie odradzam. Duzo lepszy okazal sie STYROPIAN STYROPMIN EPS 70-040 Fasada, lecz jakbym mial na nowo cos robic to wybralbym zdecydowanie Termo Organike napewo drozszy od w/w, ale za jakosc trzeba placic.

----------


## Klodziki

Do fachowców, który z poniższych brać pod uwagę?
-styropol
-arbet
-yetico
- tyron
- justyr
???????

Myślałam o Austrothermie, ale nie mogę znaleźć hurt. we Wrocławiu gdzie można go kupić, w większości są właśnie te firmy które podałam.

----------


## fighter1983

Klodziki, z wyzej wymienionych to Austrotherm  :smile:  
PH Austrothermu na Twoj region: Sebastian Sklepik 608-499-292
Zadzwon i zapewne poda Ci z 4-5 firm gdzie mozesz kupic/zamowic

----------


## Klodziki

Do Pana Sklepika napisałam maila i nie odpowiada, ale jutro zadzwonię jeszcze.  Czy podane przeze mnie firmy aż tak bardzo odstają od Austrothermu?? Np. Yetico czy Arbet mam cenę 15 cm na frez EPS 038 lub 040 110 zł, Austrotherm zapewne będzie sporo droższy ale czy dużo?

----------


## fighter1983

nie bedzie sporo drozszy. mysle ze okolo 110 netto za eps70 i w granicach 100 netto za fasade

----------


## Klodziki

Dzięki, jutro zadzwonię i się dowiem co i jak. pozdr

----------


## yaro672

A co powiecie o Paneltechu eps 70 lambda 0,040. Czy ktoś stosowal ten styropian. Mam zamiar takiego użyć ale troche się waham.

----------


## Tylerr

A jakie firmy wam znane oferują styro o lambdzie <=0,031 ? poza termoorganiką ?

----------


## fighter1983

Austrotherm i Swisspor

----------


## ryan78

Mała podpowiedź 

Czy płyta trzyma wymiar można to sprawdzić, polska norma dopuszcza tolerancję płaskości na płycie do 10 mm, jest to oznaczenie o symbolu P3. Wystarczy wyjąć dwie płyty najlepiej ze środka balotu położyć  jedną na drugą i zobaczyć jak mocno płyta nam się wybrzuszyła według normy nie powinno to przekroczyć 10 mm, a najlepiej jak ma do 2 mm. Przecież nie chcemy przyklejać tzw. bananów na ścianę.

----------


## Mikord

ryan78  a co norma mówi o dochyłkach wymiarów gabarytowych wysokość, szerokość, grubość?
Jakie są podpuszczalne odchyłki?
Mi się trafiają płyty nie dość że nie płaskie to jeszcze krawędzie są nie równe.

----------


## fighter1983

Deklarowane właściwości płyt styropianowych (Termoorganika)
Klasy tolerancji wymiarów:
 grubość T2 (± 1 mm)
 długość L2 (± 2 mm)
 szerokość W2 (± 2 mm)
 prostokątność S1 (± 5 mm / 1000 mm)
 płaskość P4 (5 mm)
Poziom wytrzymałości na zginanie
BS115 (≥ 115 kPa)
Klasa stabilności wymiarowej w stałych, normalnych warunkach laboratoryjnych
DS(N)2 (± 0,2 %)
Poziom stabilności wymiarowej w określonych warunkach tempera-tury i wilgotności (temp. 70oC, 48 h)
DS(70,-)2 (≤ 2 %)
Wytrzymałość na rozciąganie siłą prostopadłą do powierzchni czo-łowych
TR100 (≥ 100 kPa)

----------


## ryan78

Według normy EN 13163, przeważnie na opakowaniu można zaobserwować takie symbole T2 – tolerancja grubości (±1 mm), L2 – tolerancja długości (±2 mm), W2 – tolerancja szerokości (±2 mm).
 Wariant drugi oznaczenie T1 - tolerancja grubości (+/- 2 mm), L1 - tolerancja długości (+/- 3 mm), W1 - tolerancja szerokości (+/- 2 mm)
Wszystkie te informacje znajdziecie na opakowaniu styropianu, wybierajcie te płyty, które trzymają najlepiej wymiar.

----------


## brachol

Wczoraj zacząłem ocieplać Austrothermem z zakładką płyty bardzo równe jak na razie przynajmniej (przykleiłem gdzieś 40 płyt) w jednej była tylko inaczej zrobiona zakładka i musiałem ją lekko dociąć a poza tym wszystko elegancko tak więc polecam.

----------


## dvd

Witam

Swisspor odradzam strasznie miękki sam sprawdzałem miałem 5cm swisspora i 5cm styroplast i ten piewszy był lżejszy i miększy od styroplastu.
Co do TermoOrganiki to styropiany wygląda solidnie ale kontaktu nie miałem z nim w pracy. Kusi mnie styropian Austrotherm co powiecie na temat tej firmy proszę o opinie? Z tej firmy btał bym ten grafitowy PLATINIUM. Proszę o opinie o tym styropianie.

----------


## Mikord

Ostatnio przywieźli mi styropian ale nie mam gdzie wszystkiego schować pod dach, czy może on poleżeć troche na paletach w ogródku??

----------


## Vivia

@ Mikord, może. Najlepiej tylko przykryj go, aby się nie utlenił zbytnio. Wszystko zależy od tego, ile to jest "trochę"  :wink: .

Austrotherm niestety popsuł się w tym roku. Koniecznie chyba chcieli być tańsi od Termo Organiki, ale to wyszło kosztem jakości....

----------


## Wujor

> Austrotherm niestety popsuł się w tym roku. Koniecznie chyba chcieli być tańsi od Termo Organiki, ale to wyszło kosztem jakości....


Co masz na myśli? niedawno pod wylewki załadowałem Austrotherma...mam nadzieje że się nie utleni  :smile:

----------


## Vivia

@Wujor, utlenienie następuje przed użyciem styropianu  :smile: . Głównie jeśli leży na powietrzu narażony na promienie słoneczne.

A na myśli miałam gęstość styropianu, proste płyty, trudności w docinaniu, łódkowanie itp.

----------


## Wujor

> @Wujor, utlenienie następuje przed użyciem styropianu . Głównie jeśli leży na powietrzu narażony na promienie słoneczne.


Tak, tak  :smile:  To tylko był taki żart  :smile:  budowlany

----------


## Vivia

Ups, nie połapałam się  :roll eyes: . Wybacz!  :wiggle:

----------


## Mikord

Jak długo będzie leżał?
Co najmniej 2-3 tygodnie.

Przez tyle to chyba mu się nic nie stanie, nie pokrzywi albo coś??

----------


## Vivia

Pokrzywić się nie powinien, ale utleniać na 100% zacznie. Kilka dni na słońcu i styropian żółknie.

----------


## bladyy78

Co do styropianu to chyba w Polsce nie ma lepszego materiału niż Austrotherm. W tym roku wypróbowałem 5 producentów styropianu : Austrotherm, Dom-Styr, Magbud, Polstyr i Yetico.  Austrotherm jest z tych wszystkich jest najcięższy, granulki ma ma malutkie i jest najbardziej twardy. Twardość Austrothermu fasady jest porównywalna do twardości Polstyr podłoga.  Przy dociepleniu twardość jego jest małym kłopotem bo zdecydowanie ciężej mi się go docinało niż produkty innych wyżej wymienionych producentów.  Styropian Dom-Styr, Magbud i Polstyr  jakoś maja porównywalną do siebie, tak jakby produkował je jeden producent. Zaś styropian Yetico to tragedia jak się weźmie płytę styropianową 5cm grubości i popatrzy pod światło to widać piękne dziurki na wylot. Nie robiłem testu z wodą ale podejrzewam że jak bym polał nią płytę to by woda przez nią przelatywała. Gdy ściskałem ten styropian ręką to był bardzo kruchy rozsypywał się na kulki. Całą partię tego styropianu co miałem oddałem. Sprzedawca był zdziwiony że ja go reklamuje bo bylem pierwszy kto się na niego skarży.

----------


## dvd

Jeżeli tak jest z Austrotherm to się ciesze, dzisiaj kupowałem podłogę z Polstyr i myślałem nim ocieplać ważyłem go 15kg m3, a ważne mieć twardy styropian na fasadzie bo np. jak się kopnie piłką to nic się nie stanie.

----------


## Vivia

> a ważne mieć twardy styropian na fasadzie bo np. jak się kopnie piłką to nic się nie stanie.


 To nie zapomnij wtedy jeszcze o siatce 165 g/m2  :wink: .

----------


## tufus

A co jakie są Wasze opinie na temat styropianu firmy ICOPAL.
Produkują systemy hydroizolacyjne (papa, gonty, lepiki) , systemy kominowe
oraz właśnie styropian. Jaka jest jego jakość.

----------


## Tylerr

a tak w ramach pytań o styropian  :smile:  - słyszeliście o płytach fenelowyuch (Weber to reklamuje) ? pytalem w innym watku ale tam cisza...

----------


## Edyta M

:yes:  Mam pytanie do wszystkich Panow zajmujacych sie robieniem elewacji zewnetrznych.Zakupilam styropian Termoorganika Platinum plus fasada 20 cm.Zastanawiam sie jakie kleje i siatka`.Caparol czy  Knauf ? co polecacie ? zalezy mi na dobrym materiale.A moze jest na forum wykonawca, ktory pracuje na Caparolu i intereuje go zlecenie w woj.malopolskim? , jesli tak prosze o odpowiedz na prv.

----------


## mado1980

Witam, tez mysle o kupnie styropianu na ściane Austrtherm grafitowy albo termoorganika platinum plus 20 cm mozesz zdradzic jaka cene oferowali i gdzie?
dzieki

----------


## Wujor

Co sądzicie o styropianie Neotherm. Szukam jakiegoś styro na elewacje zewnętrzną. Oto strona producenta www.neotherm.pl
A może jest tu jakiś dystrybutor z Małopolski z ciekawą ofertą na styropian??  :smile:

----------


## deerel

Polecam Genderkę - równe i płaskie płyty, nie kruszą się w dłoniach czego nie można powiedzieć o Magbudzie czy Styrokonie. Organika moim zdaniem spoko ale troche przereklamowana.

----------


## fenix2

To jak jest z tym Swisspor'em ktoś jeszcze stosował ??

----------


## s9 pat

Magbud i styrkon a generka to tak jakbys polecal audi 18 zamiast skody fabii :smile: 

Swisspor byl ok 2 lata temu....teraz nie wiem

----------


## Mikord

Ja zeszłej jesieni (2010) zdecydowałem się na Swisspor - decyzja była poparta duża promocją w tym okresie na składzie budowalnym ok 14 zł na kubiku.
Wszystko fajnie tyle że część styropianu z jednej parti  trafiła mi się fatalna. To znaczy płaszczyzna była źle pocięta - pofalowana - ale to było tylko na kilku płytach (ok. 10 szt) - przykleiłem je mimo wszystko z myślą że to wyjątki. Ale nie wtym problem, większym problemem były dla mnie krawędzie boczne. A mianowicie nie były prosto pocięte. Tak jak w przypadku płaszczyzny występuje łudka (najczęściej w przypadku płyt skrajnych) taka sytuacja była przy krawędziach bocznych - przez co przy klejeniu powstają szczeliny.
Ze względu na nierówne płaszczyzny uznano mi reklamacje - miano mi wymienić styropian z tej felernej partii - zaznaczyłem żeby przysłano mi styropian z innej parti, na co się zgodzono.

Styropian przywieziono ale okazał się on z tej samej partii którą reklamowałem. Po zprawdzeniu okazało się że niektóre płyty nie mają prostych krawędzi bocznych.
Wyjaśniono mi że to normalne bo jeżeli układa się styropian na zakładkę to nie powstają szczeliny, a tak według to norma dopuszcza taką a nawet większą krzywiznę (chyba nazywa się to łezką). Tyle że reszta płyt które miałem były z innych parti (inna data produkcji) miały proste boczne krawędzie. Tak że przy układaniu na zakładkę płyt z prostymi i krzywymi krawdziami powstają szczeliny.

Nie przyjąłem tego styropianu. Bo po 1. zaznaczyłem żeby na wymianę nie przysyłano mi styropianu z tej aprtii na co się zgodzili a w końcu to całkowicie zignorowali, po 2. ten styropian odstawał jakością od reszty co dla mnie było podstawą do reklamacji.
Druga reklamacja dotycząca reklamacji (bo musiałem zarekamować reklamację  :smile:   ciągneła się ponad 2 miesiące i skończyła się odrzuceniem mojej reklamacji.
Wtedy zdenerwowałem się. Myślałem że taka firma jak Swisspor dba o swój wizerunek ale pomyliłem się.

Na szczęśnie skład budowlany na którym kupiłem styropian i na który cofnołem reklamowany styropian staneła na wysokości zadania i odesłała mi styropian który reklamowałem ale już z innej parti. Brawo.

Mimo tych kłopotów jestem zadowolony ze styropianu firmy Swisspor - to ludzie od reklamacji nie sprostali zadaniu. Osobiście polecam ten styropian z myślą że był to jednorazowy przypadek.

Mówiono mi że nigdy wcześniej nie reklamowano czegoś takiego jak boczne krawędzie.
Myślę że dlatego że firmy/fachowcy po prostu nie mają czasu na takie zabawy w reklamacje bo przeciesz chodzi o metry a metry to kasa.
Jak są szpaty to się wypełnia pianką.   :smile:

----------


## s9 pat

Styropian jest tym gorszy im blizej do zimy :smile:

----------


## Naczasie

Podbijam temat styropianu. Co sadzicie o ponizszym? Czy ktos na nim pracowal? Producent pochodzi z miasteczka bardzo blisko nas ale handluje chyba na terenie calej Polski. 

PROMAX - STYROPIAN, EPS 70 (FS 15),FREZ PIóRO-WPUST
Dane techniczne:
- gęstość pozorna: 15kg/m
- naprężenia ściskające przy 10% odkształceniu względnym: min. 60 kPa 
- współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła: 0,040 W/mK 
- chłonność wody po 24 godz.: max 1,8%

Z gory dziekuje

----------


## bladyy78

Tak ta gęstość pozorna to tak naprawdę będzie 10kg/m. Kiedyś już pisałem na ten temat, sprawdziłem kilka rodzajów styropianu i niestety większości z nich jakość jest fatalna. O ile na ściany można zaryzykować położyć styropian niefirmowy bo najwyżej będziemy mieli gorsze parametry izolacyjne o tyle na podłogę nie radzę. Porównywałem gęstość Austrothermu i magbud, dom-styr, polstyr i yetico. Ten ostatni to jest najgorszy styropian jaki miałem, oddałem cały zakupiony bo nie dało się nim robić, płyty kruszą się rekach, jak polałem płytę o grubości 5cm wodą po wierzchu to wada przelatywała się przez niego jak przez sitko. m3 eps70 ważył ok 10kg.  Magbud, dom-styr, polstyr wypada lepiej niż poprzednik, ale  m3 eps70 waży 10,5kg i w porównaniu do Austrothermu mają mniejszą twardość. Austrotcherm eps 70 waży 13kg,  Dodam tylko że styropian eps 100 na podłogę tych tańszych firm miał porównywalną twardość jak Austrotcherm eps 70. Dlatego oszczędności na tanim styropianie są pozorne bo tańsze styropiany mają zdecydowanie mniejszą gęstość i dużo gorsze parametry niż podają producenci.

----------


## Naczasie

Dziekuje Bladyy78 za odpowiedz  :smile:  Wezme te informacje pod uwage na 100 procent. Slyszalam, ze jakis styropian z "niebieskimi kuleczkami jest dobry". Wiesz moze o jaka nazwe chodzi? Pozdro!

----------


## popiz

Pisałem już w innym wątku, ale powtórzę to samo i tutaj.Kupiłem w tym roku termoorganikę platinum ( szary) 18 cm z frezem i w prawie każdej paczce pierwsza płyta jest wygięta po długości co mi się nie podoba. Oczywiście odkładam złe płyty i jeśli nie będę miał gdzie ich zużyć to zareklamuje. Mam tez duże zastrzeżenia co do różnych wysokości i grubości frezów- może to przez niestandardową grubość 18 cm (w sumie co to ma do tego,płyty powinny być równe i już), Myślałem, że jak kupie lepszy styropian to będzie idealny, ale w tym przypadku jakość i cena nie idą w parze.  Odradzam ten styropian, 190 zł za m3 a zamiast mercedesa dostałem poloneza  :Smile:

----------


## dziobeczek1

> Dziekuje Bladyy78 za odpowiedz  Wezme te informacje pod uwage na 100 procent. Slyszalam, ze jakis styropian z "niebieskimi kuleczkami jest dobry". Wiesz moze o jaka nazwe chodzi? Pozdro!


Może chodzi o ARBET ?

----------


## Beata&Slawek

@baldyy78 Nie wiem ale wydaje mi sie,ze czesto na tym forum ludzie chwala to co sami sprzedaja albo maja jakis w tym interes. W poscie powyzej piszesz,ze styropian yetico jest dziurawy i nie robiles testu z woda ale jakbys zrobil to pewnie przelatywalaby jak przez sito. 
A pare postow nizej piszesz,ze lales po nim wode i ciekl, a poniewaz oddales cala partie wczesniej to nie podejrzewam,ze kupiles nowa zeby zrobic test z woda i znowu cala oddac.

----------


## kalio

witam a co pod koniec roku polecacie musze kupic ok 100m3 w tym 30 eps100

----------


## aniunia81

Witam,

nam polecono i ocieplamy nasz domek styropianiem firmy GRA-STYR 20-ką , ma dobre parametry i jest b.fajny, zero dziur itp rzeczy...
Styropian twardy i ciepły...wiem bo nawet na nim spałam  :wink: 
Na podłogi też kupimy grastyra

----------


## edde

> Witam,
> 
> nam polecono i ocieplamy nasz domek styropianiem firmy GRA-STYR 20-ką , *ma dobre parametry i jest b.fajny, zero dziur itp rzeczy*...
> Styropian twardy i ciepły...wiem bo nawet na nim spałam 
> Na podłogi też kupimy grastyra


nie ma dziur :ohmy:  ? i nie ma tp rzeczy? no to faktycznie fajny  :wink:

----------


## Agi75

A ja mam takie pytanie....zamówiłam styropian Termoorganiki standart fasada 12cm - lambda 0.039. Dostałam paczki na budowe opisane jako 0.042! Byłam niemiłosiernie zła i zadzwoniłam do sprzedawcy i dowiedziałam się, że 0,039 to średnia przenikania ciepła a dopuszcza się właśnie 0.042! Nie rozumiem jednego skoro płace za 0.039 to chcę mieć 0.039 a nie 0,042. Chyba, zadna inna firma nie wprowadza tak ludzi w błąd!

----------


## kalio

A może to sprzedawca Cie nabił standard to 0.04

----------


## Agi75

Kalio sprzedawca odesłał mnie na stronę internetową termoorganiki.Tam przy tym styropianie jest karta techniczna, z której wynika właśnie , że przenikalność ciepła to 0,039 a dopuszczalna norma to 0.042. Ciut gorszy styropian to baza fasada Termoorganiki i w jego karcie technicznej przenikalność to 0.04 a dopuszczalna 0,044.

----------


## Agi75

Nie rozumiem tylko dlaczego np. w austrotermie w karcie technicznej jest napisane , że np. przenikalnośc jest równa 0,04 lub MNIEJSZA. No i to rozumiem. Wiem, że płacę Za maksymalnie 0.04!

----------


## kalio

No niestety termoorganikia zrobila sie bardzo marketowa prosto z promocji 

Zna ktoś styropian PROMAX z Pakości ??

----------


## rpilski

> Ja zeszłej jesieni (2010) zdecydowałem się na Swisspor - decyzja była poparta duża promocją w tym okresie na składzie budowalnym ok 14 zł na kubiku.
> Wszystko fajnie tyle że część styropianu z jednej parti  trafiła mi się fatalna. To znaczy płaszczyzna była źle pocięta - pofalowana - ale to było tylko na kilku płytach (ok. 10 szt) - przykleiłem je mimo wszystko z myślą że to wyjątki. Ale nie wtym problem, większym problemem były dla mnie krawędzie boczne. A mianowicie nie były prosto pocięte. Tak jak w przypadku płaszczyzny występuje łudka (najczęściej w przypadku płyt skrajnych) taka sytuacja była przy krawędziach bocznych - przez co przy klejeniu powstają szczeliny....


Kupiłem pod posadzę Swisspor EPS 100 WDV - czyli niby o lepszych właściwościach technicznych. Kierowałem się opiniami z forum, że Swisspor jest produktem o dobrej jakości (m.in. wątek o domu pasywnym, 3 litrowym) . Generalnie produkt bez żadnych rewelacji. Lekki jak na EPS 100 16kg/m3 (zważyłem dokładnie). Widocznie bardziej miękki w porównaniu do np. styrmanna którego miałem na cokół. Krawędzie boczne - łódki tak jak pisał Mikord. Mój styropian był produkowany w zakładzie w Janowie Podlaskim. Niestety żaden skład w pobliżu nie miał tego styropianu na miejscu i zamawiałem "w ciemno".

----------


## Edyta M

*Ja oblozylam dom styro. z Termo Organiki 20 cm. Platinum plus fasada frezowany ....... uwazam , ze byl to jeden z lepszych wyborow jaki zrobilam ....*

----------


## kalio

A co to za styro na zdjeciach ??

----------


## tfor

> A może to sprzedawca Cie nabił standard to 0.04


jeśłi standard to 0,04 to w czym jest różnica pomiędzy 12 a 20 cm poza grubością?

----------


## kalio

To tak jak byś założył futro cienkie i futro grube materiał ten sam ale w grubszym ubranku cieplej

----------


## tfor

> To tak jak byś założył futro cienkie i futro grube materiał ten sam ale w grubszym ubranku cieplej


dzięki za wyjaśnienie. czyli te 0,04 to pomiar np. na jeden cm3 ?

----------


## Edyta M

> A co to za styro na zdjeciach ??


 Lepiej zapytaj kto go kladl ...... zeby unikac takich wykonawcow  :smile:

----------


## edde

> dzięki za wyjaśnienie. czyli te 0,04 to pomiar np. na jeden cm3 ?


  :wink:  nie to współczynnik popularnie zwany lambda, czyli wpółczynnik przewodnictwa ciepła, im mniejszy ten parametr dla danego materiały tym lepiej, ten współczynnik ma wpływ na opór cieplny warstwy izolacyjnej 
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wsp%C3%B3%C5%82czynnik_przewodzenia_ciep%C5%82a
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Op%C3%B3r_cieplny

----------


## kalio

Tak po chlopsku to ta labda to "twardość" styropian to "sciana" a grubośc to grubosć sciany 

i tak jesli mamy sciane o twardosci 0.04 to jesli bedzie gruba na 10 cm to latwo ja przebijesz ale jesli bedzie miala grubosc 15 cm to bedzie juz potrzeba wiecej sily a jak bedzie miala 25 to hohoooo jak mawia pan prezytend 
i podobie jak masz dwie sciany o gr 10 cm ale roznej twardosci 0.04 i 0.03 z tym ze czym mniejsza liczba tym sciana twardsza 
Twardosci nie mylic z twardoscia EPS styropianu 
A ty jestes cieplo a nie sprite

----------


## tfor

> nie to współczynnik popularnie zwany lambda, czyli wpółczynnik przewodnictwa ciepła, im mniejszy ten parametr dla danego materiały tym lepiej, ten współczynnik ma wpływ na opór cieplny warstwy izolacyjnej 
> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wsp%C3%B3%C5%82czynnik_przewodzenia_ciep%C5%82a
> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Op%C3%B3r_cieplny




no to Twoje wypowiedź ma się nijak - moim zdaniem - do wypowiedzi "kalio", który mówi, że współczynnik 0,04 i zależność grubości styro 12 a 20 cm to tak jak założyć futro cieńkie i  futro grube. Jak wspóółczynnik przenikanai ciepła taki sam to po co dawać styro 20 cm skoro taki sam współczynnik ma się przy 12 cm. pewnie coś nie rozumiem. Sam dałem  20 cm i zawsze uważąłem z info uzyskanych że 20 cm to lepsze niż 12 cm. To gdzie tkwi mój problem rozumeinia. A moze do zbadanai ciepłoty czy raczej utrzymania ciepłoty jest inna miara?

----------


## tfor

> Lepiej zapytaj kto go kladl ...... zeby unikac takich wykonawcow



Ja kładłem Magbud - pomimo złej opinii - i powiem, że taki zły to on nie był. Równo wyszedł i nawet szlifować nei musiałem bardzo. Dośc równo sie kładł i szpar to taki nie miał, no chyba, że ja jako amator spierniczyłem robotę.

----------


## kalio

> Ja kładłem Magbud - pomimo złej opinii - i powiem, że taki zły to on nie był. Równo wyszedł i nawet szlifować nei musiałem bardzo. Dośc równo sie kładł i szpar to taki nie miał, no chyba, że ja jako amator spierniczyłem robotę.


Jako amator nie zmieściłeś się w normach bo przeciez norma to 1cm szpara

----------


## tfor

> Jako amator nie zmieściłeś się w normach bo przeciez norma to 1cm szpara


wg kogo norma? A później piankami jechać, żeby mostów nie było? Coś chyba pomyliłes adresatów. Na zdjęciach powyżej  to nie moje układanie styro. Na zdjęciu to partacze, bo widać, ze im nie nawet skałdały się obok siebie.

----------


## photos

a ja nie polecam swisspora. Co prawda tez sam układałem, płyty nie były zbyt równe ale najgorsze było to że tzw felce w różnych płytach miały różne wymiary. Musiałem sie sporo napiankować.

----------


## tfor

no to zmieściłeś się w normach jak mówi Kalio  :Smile:

----------


## edde

> no to Twoje wypowiedź ma się nijak - moim zdaniem - do wypowiedzi "kalio", który mówi, że współczynnik 0,04 i zależność grubości styro 12 a 20 cm to tak jak założyć futro cieńkie i  futro grube. Jak wspóółczynnik przenikanai ciepła taki sam to po co dawać styro 20 cm skoro taki sam współczynnik ma się przy 12 cm. *pewnie coś nie rozumiem*. Sam dałem  20 cm i zawsze uważąłem z info uzyskanych że 20 cm to lepsze niż 12 cm. To gdzie tkwi mój problem rozumeinia. A moze do zbadanai ciepłoty czy raczej utrzymania ciepłoty jest inna miara?


no właśnei cos nie rozumiesz  :smile:  lambda to współczynnik dla danego materiału a nie jego grubości, żeby był cieplej dajesz grubszą warstwę, to dobrze kapujesz, a grubsza wasrtwa to wiekszy opór cieplny, opór dla uciekania ciepła z domu czy przenikania zimna do domu jak kto woli  :wink: , a opór w prostej linni zalezy od lambdy i grubosci izolacji, jak dasz lepszy styropian (o niższej lambdzie) przy tej samej załóżmy grubości to masz cieplej niż przy gorszej lambdzie, ja dla takiej samej lambdy zwiększysz grubosć to tez masz cieplej
inaczej: mam styropian o labmdzie bodajże 0,32 o grubosci 15cm, gdybym chciał mieć takie same parametry "ciepłoty", izolacyjności czyli oporu cieplego stosujac zwykły styropian o lambdzie 0,40 to musiałbym go dać w grubości ~18-19cm
wybacz, inaczej wytłumaczyć nie umiem, a do linków wikipedii pewnie nawet nie zaglądałeś (natomiast pomieszanie lambdy z twardoscią niestety  zupełnie jest bez sensu  :sad:  )

----------


## kalio

> wg kogo norma? A później piankami jechać, żeby mostów nie było? Coś chyba pomyliłes adresatów. Na zdjęciach powyżej  to nie moje układanie styro. Na zdjęciu to partacze, bo widać, ze im nie nawet skałdały się obok siebie.


Chodziło mi o dokladnosc jak sam robisz to robisz dokladnie i nie patrzysz na czas jak robi "fachowiec" to patrzy na czas i mowi ze ma norme na 1cm szpary

----------


## kalio

> (natomiast pomieszanie lambdy z twardoscią niestety  zupełnie jest bez sensu  )


Chodzilo o stworzenie analogi sytyacji przenikania  ciepla aby mozna bylo latwo to zrozumieć

----------


## edde

ja wiem, tylko ta akurat analogia nijak do mnie nie przemawia  :wink:

----------


## Esiak

ja mogę polecić Genderke...
sam układałem pod posadzkę EPS 200-036 Dach-Podłoga-Parking, styro super twarde, płyty idealne i proste - jedyny minus cena...
teraz miałem robioną elewacje na Genderce Fasada Extra 032 - styropian grafitowy, wykonawca zachwalał płyty jako równe, proste i trzymające wymiar, styro klejone na zaprawie caparola 190s

----------


## Edyta M

> Chodziło mi o dokladnosc jak sam robisz to robisz dokladnie i nie patrzysz na czas jak robi "fachowiec" to patrzy na czas i mowi ze ma norme na 1cm szpary


Jak " fachowiec " mowi , ze jego norma to 1 cm. ...... to nie pozwol jemu dotykac styro !!!!!!  :big lol:  i wypros z budowy

----------


## mariolot

Czy w koncu moze ktos cos powiedziec na temat styropianu NEOGRAPHITE FASADA 0,033 firmyneotherm? Bo ma bardzo fajna cene w porownaniu do konkurencji- ok.160zl/m3

----------


## E&K

J akladlem Austrotherm Graphite i calkiem spoko 12cm odpowiada 15cm... Zadowolony jestem...

----------


## fenix2

> J akladlem Austrotherm Graphite i calkiem spoko 12cm odpowiada 15cm... Zadowolony jestem...


A jak cenowo te 12cm kosztuje tyle co 15cm zwykłego czy tyle co 20 ??

----------


## mariolot

> czy w koncu moze ktos cos powiedziec na temat styropianu neographite fasada 0,033 firmyneotherm? Bo ma bardzo fajna cene w porownaniu do konkurencji- ok.160zl/m3


 prosze o konkretną odpowiedz na temat tego styropianu?

----------


## lord_black

> prosze o konkretną odpowiedz na temat tego styropianu?



Styropian bardzo dobrej jakosci i rowny. Ekipa nie narzekala ani nie miala zadnych zastrzezen. Nie moge porownac do innych producentow, gdyz tylko tej firmy styropian stosowalismy na elewacji. Na zakup tego,a nie innego styropianu wplynela glownie cena i dobra opinia w malopolsce o tym producencie. Styropian pochodzil z fabryki w Myszkowie(wiem,ze czesto miedzy fabrykami sa czesto spore roznice w jakosci dlatego ta informacja).

----------


## mariolot

Zauważyłem jednak, że ma gorsze od konkurencji parametry takie jak: Wytrzymałość na zginanie i rozciąganie. Nie wiem tylko jak to się ma do użytkowania i czy fasada będzie na tyle wytrzymała w przyszłości??

----------


## mateusz75

Przeglądam oferty na rynku zdobywam informacje żeby się nie naciąć, na razie mam wrażenie że większość firm chwali swoje produkty i tyle z tego wynika

----------


## mateusz75

tak jak pisałem w poście wcześniej, szukam styropianu do ocieplenia domu,  zacząłem szperać w sieci i prasie branżowej oraz odwiedziłem strony internetowe producentów wymienionych w sądzie. Trochę podpowiedziała mi sonda jaki materiał polecacie....
Wychodzi na to że wyniki sondy oddają rzeczywistość. Dla styropianu najważniejsza jest jakość produktu, która gwarantuje wykonanie izolacji trwałej i takiej,  która rzeczywiście podniesie komfort cieplny i co najważniejsze przyczyni się do oszczędności. Z tego co znalazłem wychodzi. że ta Termoorganika wprowadza na rynek styropiany wysokiej jakości ( przynajmniej tak piszą :smile: ), mi najbardziej spodobała się informacja że polska firma jako jedyna na rynku  wprowadza co kilka lat innowacje starając się unowocześnić produkt np: styropian w krtopki, pomarańczowy styropian z filtrem UV, itp.   Znalazłem informacje że   posiada specjalny system jakości TOQ, oraz rekomendacje Instytutu Techniki Budowlanej, tak, że w zasadzie jestem zdecydowany, co sądzicie?

----------


## Regut1

Sądzimy, że możesz naganiać, a kropki ciapki i kolory to zwykły marketing dla łowienia ……ni.

----------


## paryslondyn

marketing nie marketing są w czubie  :smile: 
Rockwool, TermoOrganika wybijają się na tle konkurencji

----------


## Regut1

Nie mam nic przeciwko temu tylko nic bardziej nie zniechęca niż nachalna i głupia reklama. Kupujący zaczyna sie zastanawiać, czy w zakresie innym niż reklama też nie próbują go zrobić w jajo. Moim zdaniem podważa to zaufanie do firmy

----------


## paryslondyn

I tak i nie :smile:  nie chcę wchodzić w rolę rzecznika producentów, ale są to jakieś tam drobne udogodnienia, nawet błachostki, ale kombinują by wyróżnić się na tle konkurencji, jasne, że nie są to przełomowe innowacje , nawiązując do przemysłu samochodowego nie wymyśli disela który pali  2l /100km raczej,  dodali lepsze migacze, a że trąbią o tym, no coś tam zrobili. Popatrzmy na nowego Golfa :smile: ))

----------


## Regut1

Oczywiście kilku  …ni się na to zawsze uda złapać. Jeżeli o to w tym wszystkim chodzi i taka jest strategia marketingowa poważnej firmy to nie mam uwag.

Nie mam nic do produktów natomiast razi mnie pomysł na jego kryptoreklame na tym forum. Bardzo ubogi pomysł jak na firme o dużych aspiracjach.

----------


## mateusz75

Ha, rzeczywiście, czytam post i autentycznie brzmi jak reklama,  chyba trochę za dużo udzielam się na FILMWEBIE i lubię pojechać peanami w recenzjach,  odpuszczam zatem tzw. cukrowanie, obecnie zbieram informacje na temat oświetlenia i TV cyfrowych w Wawie, jak będe miał już zebrane informacje to przedstawię je z większym dystansem, nikt nie chce być....niem :smile:

----------


## Regut1

Walcz zatem w elektronice, jak to mówią żadna praca nie hańbi  :big lol: ... z wyłączeniem tych którzy ją zlecają  :wink:

----------


## mariolot

Teraz wszyscy mają kropki, kupuję  neotherm grafit 0,33 ma reomendację i wszystkie kwity a po co przepłacać. Znajomy który handluje mat. bud. sam mi go polecił bo on też go użył na swój dom a jak ktoś cię ma oszukać to lepiej na mniejszą kase, ponadto onie mam zamiaru grać piłką po fasadzie więc nie potrzebuję styropianu jak żelbet. Pozdrawiam

----------


## fenix2

> tak jak pisałem w poście wcześniej, szukam styropianu do ocieplenia domu,  zacząłem szperać w sieci i prasie branżowej oraz odwiedziłem strony internetowe producentów wymienionych w sądzie. ...


A o co zostali oskarżeni ci producenci styropianu?

----------


## mateusz75

> A o co zostali oskarżeni ci producenci styropianu?


myślałem o sondzie a odmieniłem sąd :smile:  .....oczywiście miałem na myśli ankietę/sondę z początku tej dyskusji: " jaką markę styropianu polecacie"

----------


## mnowak355

Witam
Macie jakieś doświadczenie ze styropianem Polstyru i tynkiem elewacyjnym sylikonowym firmy Durup?

----------


## lampka1

My dociepliśmy dom styropianem w kropki i wszystko gra. Materiał materiałem rzecz istotna ale do tego musi być dobra ekipa wykonawców

----------


## znamsie

Na rynku jest całe multum producentów, ja znam styropian Termoorganiki, jest bardzo ok. Czytałem, że wprowadzili w zeszłym roku nowy pomarańczowy styropian w kropki, który ma filtr UV, dzieki kniemu łatwiej i szybciej się go układa, odbite słońce ma nie  razić wykonawców,  podobno klej lepiej przylega do powierzchni.( tak było w tym materiale producenta- nie miałem okazji wypróbować)
Generalnie wszyscy profesjonaliści zalecają używanie materiałów budowlnych -MARKOWYCH- najlepiej jeśli mają certyfikaty znanych instytutów naukowych np ITB.
Napewni należy unikać no namów, tanich okazji na promocji, takie zakupy na pewno dobrze się nie skończą dla naszej posesji

----------


## Regut1

Podobno na rynku wyrobów budowlanych jest  też kilku producentów, których pracownicy rejestrują się na forach tematycznych i mocno polecają produkt swojego pracodawcy. Podobno pobierają za to wynagrodzenia. Podobno konsumenci są już na tyle wyczuleni, że  potrafią zidentyfikować takie praktyki i podobno bardzo mocno zastanawiają się czy firma, która je uprawia jest wiarygodna i poważna. Podobno produkt, który jest w ten sposób reklamowany nie jest wart swojej ceny, bo jej składnikiem są właśnie wydatki na tego typu reklamę, w związku z czym konkurencja potrafi wypracować podobny produkt za mniejszą cenę. Nie wiecie, czy podobnie jest z producentami styropianu?

----------


## Xerses

> Podobno na rynku wyrobów budowlanych jest  też kilku producentów, których pracownicy rejestrują się na forach tematycznych i mocno polecają produkt swojego pracodawcy. Podobno pobierają za to wynagrodzenia. Podobno konsumenci są już na tyle wyczuleni, że  potrafią zidentyfikować takie praktyki i podobno bardzo mocno zastanawiają się czy firma, która je uprawia jest wiarygodna i poważna. Podobno produkt, który jest w ten sposób reklamowany nie jest wart swojej ceny, bo jej składnikiem są właśnie wydatki na tego typu reklamę, w związku z czym konkurencja potrafi wypracować podobny produkt za mniejszą cenę. Nie wiecie, czy podobnie jest z producentami styropianu?


A znalazłeś gdzieś na forum temat w którym nie ma producentów instalatorow naganiaczy itd? bo ja im dłużej szukam tym bardziej jestem o tym przekonany. Swoja drogą co koledzy mysla  o styropianie szarym - nie tylko w kropki - warto dopłacic czy ściema

----------


## Regut1

> A znalazłeś gdzieś na forum temat w którym nie ma producentów instalatorow naganiaczy itd? bo ja im dłużej szukam tym bardziej jestem o tym przekonany. Swoja drogą co koledzy mysla o styropianie szarym - nie tylko w kropki - warto dopłacic czy ściema


Może być i różowy oby miał deklarowaną lambdę i był w miarę prosty. Z tymi deklaracjami różnie, bo nikt tego nie weryfikuje. Jakiś czas temu chyba ITB zaczął to sprawdzać (styropiany i kleje) i okazało sie że jest tak jak wszyscy podejrzewali . Nie wiem czy to wynik tej akcji ale jeden z markowych producentów zaraz po tym wprowadził  na rynek cześć produkcji pod inną nazwą handlową, marka zaraz po tym znikła.  Ciekawe dlaczego ?

----------


## Regut1

Swoją drogą to paranoja że cwaniacy sami sobie robią deklaracje a nikt później tego nie weryfikuje. Dziwne, podobno ni ma kasy na badania, ale myśle że po kilku takich akcjach, kasa z ewentualnych kar natychmiast by popłyneła i to szerokim strumieniem.
Taki prosty pomysł a jak dotychczas nikt na niego nie wpadł. Kurcze debilizm, a może  bardzo duża inteligencja w tym żeby jednak tego nie robić.

----------


## Regut1

> A znalazłeś gdzieś na forum temat w którym nie ma producentów instalatorow naganiaczy itd?


No na tym się kręci to darmowe forum ale wszyscy udają że jest inaczej. Nie mam nic do obecnosci, producentów, instalatorów jeżeli można sie czegoś ciekawego dowiedzieć o produkcie lub zasięgnąć porady w sytuacji, w której są z nim problemy. Chociaż z tym też jest różnie bo przedstawiciel (Veluxa), na pierwszy rzut oka wydawało by sie że poważny producent, nie potrafi odpowiedzieć dlaczego moje okna dachowe przemarzają w rogach. W jednym pomieszczeniu mam oka dwóch producentów i jedne mają z tym problem, a drugie nie. Nazwy tego drugiego nie będe pisał żeby nie było zarzutów że sam naganiam.
Zupełnie inaczej jest gdy taki osobnik jest naganiaczem i podszywając sie pod zwykłego użytkownika, udaje jarząbka albo zaczyna pisać trele jakie to go szczęsice spotkało w życiu bo ma np. pompe ciepła, abo styropian w paski pod elewacją  :wink:

----------


## kasiaimarcin

Regut1 dobrze powiedziane. Niestety większość udzielających się na forum dbają głównie o swój interes (bez obrazy, napisałam większość a nie wszyscy :wink:  Jeżeli widzę że ktoś poleca konkretny produkt, a przy tym posługuje s jedynie sloganami z reklamy producenta i na dodatek jest to jeden z jego pierwszych postów, to nie mam wątpliwości że to NAGANIACZ. Cenie sobię natomiast opinię ludzi którzy tak jak ja są poprostu inwestorami i starają się ze wszystkich sił aby było dobrze i ekonomicznie. 
Przeczytałam to forum szukając odpowiedzi na moje pytanie ale nie znalazłam nic konkretnego. Jakieś trzy tygodnie temu zamówiłam styropian Neographit 033, problem polega na tym że z powodu nieudolności jakiegoś tam handlowca z firmy producenta, Pani będąca dystrybutorem poleca mi Genderkę EPS 032 Fasada Extra w tej samej cenie. Napiszcie proszę co o tym sądzicie, uczciwa propozycja ?

----------


## Esiak

> Jakieś trzy tygodnie temu zamówiłam styropian Neographit 033, problem polega na tym że z powodu nieudolności jakiegoś tam handlowca z firmy producenta, Pani będąca dystrybutorem poleca mi Genderkę EPS 032 Fasada Extra w tej samej cenie. Napiszcie proszę co o tym sądzicie, uczciwa propozycja ?


 oczywiście, że bierz Genderke jeśli jest w tej samej cenie, bo genderka wypada drożej niż neotherm...
moja elewacja była ocieplana właśnie Genderką 032 Fasada Extra, płyty były proste, trzymały wymiar, wykonawca był zadowolony z jakości tego styropianu...
zresztą Genderka to producent "markowych" styropianów...  :smile:

----------


## kasiaimarcin

Esiak dzięki za odpowiedź, już się zdecydowałam, w przyszłym tygodniu mam dostawę genderki. Czy może ktoś doradzić jakiej firmy kleje są dobre do styropianu z dodatkiem grafitu ? Podobno taki styropian jest cięższy i trzeba stosować mocniejszy klej

----------


## pado

Co sądzicie o Neodach /podłoga Super lub premium ? Potrzebuje jak najlepsze parametry  /korzystnej ceny  gdyż moge tylko zastosować styropian mak 10-11 cm . Mam pozostawione na całość (styropian, wylewka i  podłoga  = 17 cm miejsca. Nie chciałbym robić wylewki cieńszej niż 5 cm. W kuchni  , łazience , korytarzu  i przedsionku  mam zamiar położyć kafelki  , salon oraz 2 pokoje Deskę Barlinecką  - ma ok. 14 mm grubości. Tam gdzie będą kafeli nie ma problemu moge dołożyć 1 cm styropianu , ale nie ma to sensu.
Może polecicie Styropian ,który będzie lepszy od Neothermu  , myślałem o termoorganice ?

----------


## kasiaimarcin

Dziś miałam dostawę Genderki, faktycznie firma szybko się wywiązała z zamówienia. Jak widać mają o wiele lepiej zorganizowaną dystrybucję niż Neotherm. Ponawiam również pytanie : Jaki klej zastosować do 15 cm styropianu z dodatkiem grafitu ( Genderka 032 Extra fasada)

----------


## EWBUD

> Dziś miałam dostawę Genderki, faktycznie firma szybko się wywiązała z zamówienia. Jak widać mają o wiele lepiej zorganizowaną dystrybucję niż Neotherm. Ponawiam również pytanie : Jaki klej zastosować do 15 cm styropianu z dodatkiem grafitu ( Genderka 032 Extra fasada)


Witam.
Kup normalny do klejenia styropianu, lub jeśli chcesz mieć czyste sumienie  :smile:  to kup do styro i siatki.
Ja kleje na zwykły do styro i jeszcze reklamacji nie było, więc znaczy, że się trzyma.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

Piotrek ale Ty kleisz na 190S....a to mala roznica.
Weber zaleca klej do siatki
Henkel na ZS odpadl...chyba tez juz zalecaja ZU

----------


## skoczowiak

witam . prosze mi powiedziec który styropian bedzie miał mniejszą przenikanlność - austrotherm 15cm czy polstyr 20cm ? ktory bedzie lepszy ?

----------


## asolt

> witam . prosze mi powiedziec który styropian bedzie miał mniejszą przenikanlność - austrotherm 15cm czy polstyr 20cm ? ktory bedzie lepszy ?


Podaj wsp lambda dla poszczególnych producentów, bez tych danych niemozliwe jest obliczenie oporu cieplnego i wspólczynnika przenikania

----------


## skoczowiak

> Podaj wsp lambda dla poszczególnych producentów, bez tych danych niemozliwe jest obliczenie oporu cieplnego i wspólczynnika przenikania


no i wlasnie tu jest problem bo ten koleś ktory mi ma robić ocieplenie to mowil czy ja chce austrotherma(20cm) czy polstyra(20cm) - nie wiem ktory ma lepsze wlasciwosci - mowil ze oba mają te same parametry i wsp lambda - dodał ze to są styropiany podstawowe... 40coś tam - nie znam sie a nie chcialbym zeby mnie w xuja zrobił ;/ mowi rowniez ze austrotherm obenie ma krzywe źle poobcinane styro a polstyr niczym nie ustepuje od austrothermu

----------


## hary2006

podstawowe czyli pewnie lambda 0,42, cały dom mam w austrothermie, sciany i podłogi i niezauważyłem, żeby było krzywo

----------


## yaiba83

Wszystko jak trafisz i zależy jak były magazynowane.

----------


## asolt

> no i wlasnie tu jest problem bo ten koleś ktory mi ma robić ocieplenie to mowil czy ja chce austrotherma(20cm) czy polstyra(20cm) - nie wiem ktory ma lepsze wlasciwosci - mowil ze oba mają te same parametry i wsp lambda - dodał ze to są styropiany podstawowe... 40coś tam - nie znam sie a nie chcialbym zeby mnie w xuja zrobił ;/ mowi rowniez ze austrotherm obenie ma krzywe źle poobcinane styro a polstyr niczym nie ustepuje od austrothermu


Polecam swisspora, jeden z najlepszych styropianów, jezeli chodzi o lambdę to powinno byc okreslone w projekcie, jezeli nie ma to moze warto zrobic obliczenia ozc
Mozemy wtedy przyjąć rózne warianty i grubosci i lambdy w zaleznosci od oczekiwań

----------


## skoczowiak

w projekcie niby mam napisane 12 cm - uznalem ze walne 20 to tylko moja opinia czy nie przesadzam w tej kwesti są podzielone zdania  :wink:  a czy macie jakies info czy polstyr jest rownie dobry jak austrotherm ?

----------


## rpilski

> Polecam swisspora, jeden z najlepszych styropianów,...


 Spierałbym się. Kupiłem swisspora pod wylewki i bez rewelacji - miękki i lekki mimo że EPS100 niby o podwyższonych parametrach - przereklamowany.

----------


## owp

> on mowi rowniez ze austrotherm obenie ma krzywe źle poobcinane styro a polstyr niczym nie ustepuje od austrothermu


To chyba znaczy, że obydwa są do d...  :smile: 
Ja mam pytanie o Neotherm - otóż jak kupowałem styropian pod posadzkę, kupiłem z lokalnej fabryki Arsanit (038 ) - całkiem niezły, ale brakło mi do wyrównania i kupiłem Neotherm z pobliskiego składu 2cm (045!), okazał się bardzo kiepski - miękki, łamliwy. Teraz widzę, że Neotherm fasada grafitowy jest w niezłej cenie, czy macie doświadczenie z tym styropianem, jest zjadliwy, czy lepiej dopłacić do Genderki, albo Knaufa?

----------


## Xerses

> To chyba znaczy, że obydwa są do d... 
> Ja mam pytanie o Neotherm - otóż jak kupowałem styropian pod posadzkę, kupiłem z lokalnej fabryki Arsanit (038 ) - całkiem niezły, ale brakło mi do wyrównania i kupiłem Neotherm z pobliskiego składu 2cm (045!), okazał się bardzo kiepski - miękki, łamliwy. Teraz widzę, że Neotherm fasada grafitowy jest w niezłej cenie, czy macie doświadczenie z tym styropianem, jest zjadliwy, czy lepiej dopłacić do Genderki, albo Knaufa?


Ja kupiłem Gendrke i tak  jak pisali poprzednicy, jest w porządku, prosty, trzyma wymiary, jest odpowiednio twardy. O neothermie wiem tylko tyle że jak szukałem to hurtownicy którzy mieli w ofercie kilku producentów - co do neothermu mieli zastrzeżenia - wymiary,równość , i co ważniejsze wątpliwość w deklarowane parametry. Ale to tak na gębe - nikt przeciez badań nie przeprowadził zapewne - jeśli chodzi o te parametry  :smile:

----------


## darkob

Temat jest o polecanych ale napisze ,że nie polecam Styropmin 033 grafitowy.W każdej paczce trafia sie wygiety (zużywam na docinki) ale najbardziej wkur... mnie te nierowne frezy.Nie po to opłacałem za frez żeby teraz jeszcze je poprawiać.Przyklejam na pianke.

----------


## ferdek77

właśnie kończę kleić styropian neotherm i powiem tak, płyty  15 cm trzymają wymiar nie były powyginane w przeciwności do płyt 4 i 5 cm, te miały lekkie łuki.
W środę zobaczę jeszcze austrotherma, bo mi trochę brakło

edit. u mnie również grafit

----------


## alphatom79

My zakupiliśmy styropian Neotherm grafitowy, została nam do skończenia jedna ściana i z tego co do tej pory zostało zrobione to płyty są ok, trzymają swoje wymiary nie ma żadnych uszkodzeń itd. używaliśmy kilku grubości zależnie od ściany i tego co bedzie na elewacji (15 cm, 12 cm, 10 cm) dodam jeszcze, że styropian jest frezoawny

----------


## atsyrut

> Temat jest o polecanych ale napisze ,że nie polecam Styropmin 033 grafitowy.W każdej paczce trafia sie wygiety (zużywam na docinki) ale najbardziej wkur... mnie te nierowne frezy.Nie po to opłacałem za frez żeby teraz jeszcze je poprawiać.Przyklejam na pianke.


To żeby było kontrastowo - powiem, że kupiłem właśnie styropmin o którym piszesz 15 cm z frezem ( grafitowy) na elewację i wszystkie płyty sa równe - frez też.... nie wiem czy Ty trafiłeś złą partię czy ja dobrą.

----------


## darkob

Czy w płytach ktore zamówileś frezy też tak wyglądają? w moich frezy są niedokładne i jak nie zeszlifuje to później na nastepnej warstwie zaczyna sie chrzanić .Bywa tez tak że połowa grubości plyty styka sie z poprzednio położoną płytą np.bliżej ściany a z zew. stronie szczelina jak na zdjęciu. Dużo pianki trzeba zużyć by to wszystko uszczelnić.

----------


## atsyrut

darkob - aż z ciekawości pojechałem na budowę zeby otworzyć 2 paczki styropianu... oglądałem frezy są ok... nawet z ciekawości ułożyłem kilka płyt na podłodze ze sobą i tworzą ładną jednolitą strukturę.... fakt - kilka sztuk mam wykruszonych na rogach - ale to kwestia mojej nieuwagi przy rozładunku....

----------


## atsyrut

Sprzedawca zawse zaproponuje to na czym ma ikszy zarobek..... 
patrz na współczynnik lamdba - doświadczeni forumowicze w zakresie obliczeń - wyliczą Ci co się bardziej sprawdzi - tak żeby nie przepłacać

----------


## rozaliafashion

Witam
Czy może mi ktoś doradzić jaki styropian na dachy wybrać ARBET eps 100   czy swisspol eps 100 Cena ta sama

----------


## fighter1983

daj parametry... to Ci doradzimy 
Parametry np takie wklej oba i bedzie wiadomo:
EPS-EN 13163-T1-L1-W1-S1-P3-BS150-CS(10)100-DS(N)5-DS(70,-)2-DLT(1)5.
plus lambda do tego...

----------


## tofel3

A co sądzicie o tym styropianie.
JUSTYR

GRAFITOWA FASADA EPS 033

----------


## fighter1983

tofel3  :smile:   jak wyzej....
daj parametry... to Ci doradzimy 
Parametry np takie wklej oba i bedzie wiadomo:
EPS-EN 13163-T1-L1-W1-S1-P3-BS150-CS(10)100-DS(N)5-DS(70,-)2-DLT(1)5.
plus lambda do tego...

----------


## tofel3

EPS EN 13163-T1-L1-W1-S1-P2-BS75-CS(10)50-DS(N)5-DS(70,-)3

0,031 W/mK

----------


## marekzmarek

najlepiej znanej marki z niską lambdą, grafitowy

----------


## fighter1983

BS75 CS(10)50 bardzo slabo.... miekki ....  bardzo miekki.
kiedys to by bylo cos kolo FS12  :smile:

----------


## tofel3

EPS EN 13163 T2-L2-W2-S1-P4-BS 115-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR100

Sorki te wcześniejsze były złe, te są aktualne i pewne.

----------


## fighter1983

EPS EN 13163-T1-L1-W1-S1-P2-BS75-CS(10)50-DS(N)5-DS(70,-)3 i rozbijamy:
EPS EN 13163 - norma wg ktorej jest produkowany styropian
T1 - stabilnosc wymiarowa grubosc +-1mm 
L1 W1 - stabilnosc wymiarowa dlugosc/szerokosc +-1mm
S1 - stabilnosc wymiarowa, prostokatnosc +-1mm
P2 - stabilnosc wymiarowa, plaskosc +-2mm
i to by bylo na temat wymiarow.... czyli deklaracja producenta jak bardzo jest prosty czy tez nie  :smile:  
No i zaczynaja sie najwazniejsze rzeczy: 
BS75 - wytrzymałość na zginananie >= 75kPa a powinno byc ok. 115 wg wymogow producentow chemii 
CS(10)50 - napreżenie ściskające przy 10% odkształceniu - 50kPa a powinno byc co najmniej z 70 lub 80 kPa (tak zazwyczaj jest w systemach docieplen lekka mokra) wg producentow chemii do systemow docieplen 
pozniej sa stabilnosci wymiarowe w okreslonych warunkach temperaturowo wilgotnosciowych cop tez ma znaczenie o ile sie rozszerza material w roznych warunkach, 
No i w koncu TR80 TR100 gdzie tutaj jest wogole nie podane :O Poziomy wytrzymałości na rozciąganie prostopadłe do powierzchni czołowych 80kPa 100kPa

Aprobaty systemow docieplen powoli dostosowuja sie do tych wymagan  :smile:  w moim ulubionym Caparolu do tego roku w zasadzie nie bylo grafitowego styropianu ktory deklarowal wymagane CS(10)70 .. albo nie deklarowany, albo nie spelniajacy. Jedynie KNAUF mial grafitowy styropian zgodny z wymaganiami aprobaty systemu KD600 (to jest system na styropianie z tynkiem akrylowym i silikonowym) 
Aprobata sie zmienila w tym roku, wymagania sa nastepujace:
T2-L2-W2-S1-P4 (tu w zasadzie sie to Twoje cos miesci, poza tym mozna pominac, bo to najwyzej mozna poprawic wykonawczo) ale juz wlasciwosci czyli tego co istotne... nie zmienisz a wymagania sa takie:
DS(N)2, DS(70,-)2 TR>=100 a tu sie nie miesci albo wogole nie deklarowany jest.... a jakby nie bylo to sa najwaznieje z pkt widzenia mechanicznego parametry dla styropianu...
Wiec nie tylko LAMBDA i CENA jest wazna jak sie okazuje.
5zl - 10zl taniej na m3 a pozniej psioczenie na producenta systemu docieplen lub wykonawce  ze tynk czy warstwa zbrojaca popekala... a jak miala nie popekac skoro na styropianie odpornym na sciskanie mniej wiecej jak gabka sie uklada kolejne warstwy? 
Do aprobat technicznych i deklaracji zgodnosci dot. systemow i styropianow zapraszam, albo do kogos kto ma o tym pojecie jakies .... a nie do wyszukiwarek cenowych w internecie...

----------


## fighter1983

> EPS EN 13163 T2-L2-W2-S1-P4-BS 115-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR100
> 
> Sorki te wcześniejsze były złe, te są aktualne i pewne.


no 2 raz rozszyfruj sobie sam  :smile:  , wyglada na 1 rzut oka niezle... nie podana CS-ka sprawdz czy jest wymagana w Twoim systemie... tzn u producenta chemii.

A czemu jak miekki to zle? a dlaczego posadzki w domu jak robisz to dajesz drozszy - twardszy styropian z jakby nie bylo gorsza lambda? 
Bo popeka wylewka....
na elewacji tak samo: jak dasz za miekki to Ci warstwa zbrojaca popeka...
wprawdzie tam wystepuja inne sily... w podlogowych sila skierowana w dol, na elewacji najczesciej poprzeczenie w skutek rozszerzalnosci cieplnej warstw bezposrednio na EPS.

----------


## fioletowafiolka

Dobrze, że udało mi się tutaj trafić. Właśnie jesteśmy na etapie wyboru styropianu pod elewację. Zastanawiamy się nad pewnymi kilkoma opcjami. Będę wdzięczna za doradę.  Z tego co wyczytałam to różnią się tylko końcówką TR80 lub TR 100, a że końcówka ważna jest więc pytam fachowców  :smile:    Poniżej parametry:

Neographite Fasada 033   EPS EN 13163 T2-L2-W2-S1-P4-BS75-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR80  cena 170 zł

JUSTYR GRAFITOWA FASADA EPS 0-31    EPS EN 13163 T2-L2-W2-S1-P4-BS 115-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR100  cena 180 zł


Jeszcze jest ta opcja ale około 190 zł, ale z tego co widzę to identyczne podobne parametry co JUSTYR:

Neographite Fasada 031  EPS EN 13163 T2-L2-W2-S1-P4-BS100-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR100 


Doradźcie Panowie  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Dobrze, że udało mi się tutaj trafić. Właśnie jesteśmy na etapie wyboru styropianu pod elewację. Zastanawiamy się nad pewnymi kilkoma opcjami. Będę wdzięczna za doradę.  Z tego co wyczytałam to różnią się tylko końcówką TR80 lub TR 100, a że końcówka ważna jest więc pytam fachowców    Poniżej parametry:
> 
> Neographite Fasada 033   EPS EN 13163 T2-L2-W2-S1-P4-BS75-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR80  cena 170 zł
> 
> JUSTYR GRAFITOWA FASADA EPS 0-31    EPS EN 13163 T2-L2-W2-S1-P4-BS 115-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR100  cena 180 zł
> 
> 
> Jeszcze jest ta opcja ale około 190 zł, ale z tego co widzę to identyczne podobne parametry co JUSTYR:
> 
> ...


Dorada to taka ryba  :big tongue:  
no dobra a w jakim systemie elewacyjnym?

----------


## fioletowafiolka

I jeszcze takie coś znalazłam:

 PARAMETRY TECHNICZNE STYROPIAN 031 GRAFIT

    kod oznakowania: EPS EN 13163 T2-L2-W2-S1-P4-BS100-DS(N)2-DS(70)2-TR100
    klasa reakcji na ogień: E
    wytrzymałość na zginanie BS100 tj. ≥100kPa
    deklarowany współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła lambda - 0,031 [W/mK]
    minimalna gęstośc (waga) wyrobu nie mniej niz 13,5 kg/m3

----------


## fioletowafiolka

> Dorada to taka ryba  
> no dobra a w jakim systemie elewacyjnym?


yyy system elewacyjny,  że co ?  :smile:  
styropian 12 o31 lub 033, tynk akrylowy, tyle wiem o elewacji

----------


## fighter1983

> yyy system elewacyjny,  że co ?  
> styropian 12 o31 lub 033, tynk akrylowy, tyle wiem o elewacji


odpowiedz znajdziesz w tym watku:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...krej-ETICS-BSO
na razie zaczalem go pisac... bo to dlugie bedzie docelowo  :smile:

----------


## rafallange

polecam Basf grafitowy mam ztego ocieplenie i jest wart ceny

----------


## konrat

Witam
jestem na etapie zakupu styropianu do ocieplenia domu. ściany termalica 24 cm
waham się pomiędzy :
Austrotherm EPS 031 FASADA PREMIUM
EPS EN 13163 T2-L2-W2-S1-P3-BS115-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR100
i
Swisspor LAMBDA fasada 031
T2-L2-W2-S1-P4-BS115-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR 100-MU40

Który wybrać?
planuje 15 cm (zrezygnowałem z 20 cm bo mam do ocieplenia 200m2 a to wychodzi ponad 2000 zł drożej).
Z góry dzięki do wszystkie opinie

----------


## itliano

A co sądzicie o czymś takim 

EPS-EN 13163-T2-L2-W2-S2-P4-BS150-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)1-TR130 
Czy te mm mają aż tak wielkie znaczenie???
Jak to wygląda z praktycznego punktu widzenia?? na to ma iść 1,5mm SiSi

----------


## fighter1983

> A co sądzicie o czymś takim 
> 
> EPS-EN 13163-T2-L2-W2-S2-P4-BS150-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)1-TR130 
> Czy te mm mają aż tak wielkie znaczenie???
> Jak to wygląda z praktycznego punktu widzenia?? na to ma iść 1,5mm SiSi


ten to wogole rewelka jakas....
na prawde tak trudno przeczytac w karcie technicznej co to oznacza i porownac z AT systemu docieplen?
a co jak wyglada z praktycznego pkt widzenia?
najwazniejsze parametry styropianu nie maja znaczenia? przeciez to jest informacja o produkcie... i tak mozna jeden z drugim porownac czym sie rozni. i odsiac g... od dobrej jakosci styropianu.

----------


## itliano

to Yetico ALFA PASSIVE PREMIUM 31-czy ktoś go stosował?

chodziło mi o te mm szer, wys itd czy to w praktyce przy układaniu ma duże znaczenie?

----------


## marekzmarek

Srebrnoszara Termo Organika, najniższa, znaczy się najlepsza lambda, zdaje się, że surowiec z Neoporem mają od BASFa
http://www.termoorganika.com.pl/file...S%20fasada.pdf

----------


## Malybialy

Witam. Co sądzicie o firmie styrmann, trzymają deklarowane parametry?

----------


## magicznedrzewo

Nie kupujcie materiałów od nieznanych firm, liczy się jakość!

----------


## saga2

Prosze o szybka odpowiedz. Muszę zamówić steropian na fasadę grafitowy 12cm proszę doradzcie czy arbet bedzie dobry jedynie ten jest w mojej okolicy. Proszę o odpowiedz

----------


## EWBUD

> Prosze o szybka odpowiedz. Muszę zamówić steropian na fasadę grafitowy 12cm proszę doradzcie czy arbet bedzie dobry jedynie ten jest w mojej okolicy. Proszę o odpowiedz


niedobry.

----------


## saga2

Dziekuje za odpowiedz. Niedobry pod jakim wzgledem wykładania czy ciepłoty ?

----------


## rozaliafashion

Witam
Ja również planuje przed końcem roku kupić styropian na fasadę. Opierzenie mam przygotowane pod 14 cm ocieplenia i zastanowaiam się czy kupić styropian biały 14 cm EPS 70-040 czy dopłacić ok 800 zł i kupić grafitowy 14 cm?
Projektanci twierdzą że biały w tej grubości wystarczy i grafitowy już z dużo nie pomoże ale firma sprzedająca styropian twierdzi, żę ludzie kupują nawet 20 cm grafitowego więc sama już nie wiem czy jej sens dopłacić przy 14 cm czy nie...
Bardzo proszę o pomoc

----------


## EWBUD

> Dziekuje za odpowiedz. Niedobry pod jakim wzgledem wykładania czy ciepłoty ?


Niedobry pod względem jakości.

----------


## saga2

Wiec jaki jest NAJLEPSZY oczywiscie chodzi o grafitowy? Prosze oraz o informacje ile za m2 robocizna tak dla orientacji, poniewaz planujé na wiosne rozpoczac narazie tylko steropian siatka klej.

----------


## misiupl

TermoOrganika jako jedyna podaje parametr BS (wytrzymałość na ZGINANIE) na poziomie 100kPA, zamiast 115kPa (swisspor, austrotherm, knauf, genederka)
z czym to się je? idzie w parze z CS którego nie podaje się dla fasady?

----------


## saga2

dziekuje bardzo za odpowiedz.pozdrawiam

----------


## misiupl

szukam opini nt styropianu grafitowego firmy ARBET - trzyma wagę?

----------


## tomekwa

Arbet jest dobrym producentem. Ale nie potwierdzę testu wagi  :wink:

----------


## leniwybudowniczy

A ja kupiłem Yetico alfa Passive 031  za 193 zł z frezem m3 jakies 2 tyg. temu.( Austrotherm czy Termo Organika w cenach powyżej 210 zł były bez freza )  i dementuje wszystkie plotki o tym że to cieknie  :wink:   - chłopaki od elewacji położyli i nie narzekali  - wg. karty producenta kPA na zgniatanie jest 115 u Termo Organiki 100 - reszta parametrów taka sama - czyżby producent oszukiwał w karcie ?

----------


## bossik

Przy zakupie styropianu warto sprawdzać czy firma bierze udział w programie Gwarantowany Styropian. Program jest prowadzony przez Polskie Stowarzyszenie Producentów Styropianu. Z tego co widziałem to Austrotherm ma certyfikowane wyroby ze znaczkiem Gwarantowany Styropian.

----------


## buzzer11

> Przy zakupie styropianu warto sprawdzać czy firma bierze udział w programie Gwarantowany Styropian. Program jest prowadzony przez Polskie Stowarzyszenie Producentów Styropianu. Z tego co widziałem to Austrotherm ma certyfikowane wyroby ze znaczkiem Gwarantowany Styropian.


Kupiłem tj zamówiłem w poniedziałek 36m3 Austrotherm`a styropian grafit na swój domek. Mam cichą nadzieję, że wszystko będzie z nim ok  :wink:

----------


## leniwybudowniczy

I co z tego - jak po prostu wziołem i zważyłem paczkę 0,3 m3 yetico grafit Alfa passive - waży 4,35 kg - czyli 1 m3 waży 14,5 kg około - to jest zgodnie z normą - reszta parametów OK pytanie czy prawdziwie podane przez produenta

----------


## gombro

ja tam uważam że na polskim rynku jest bezkonkurencyjny styropian TermoOrganiki

----------


## Crisiano

Swieza dostawa.
Dach podloga Gold Termoorganika 1 paczka 0,3m3 wazyla u mnie 5,75kg. 

Czyli waga odpowiednia (min. 5.4kg dla eps100 wg gwarantowanystyropian).

----------


## superportable

> Swieza dostawa.
> Dach podloga Gold Termoorganika 1 paczka 0,3m3 wazyla u mnie 5,75kg. 
> 
> Czyli waga odpowiednia (min. 5.4kg dla eps100 wg gwarantowanystyropian).


Z tego co się orientuje Termo Organika nie jest wogóle w programie Gwarantowny Styro ale i tak zawsze trzyma parametry, mają chyba jako jedyni w branży rekomendacje techniczne ITB na swoje płyty ( żeby je uzyskać każda firma musi się zgodzić na prawdziwą czyli niepowiedzianą kontrole swoich produktów na terenie kraju, kontroler dowolnego dnia w dowolnym składzie kupuje styropian a potem sprawdza w laboratorium ITB najważniejsze paarmetry czylim.in. lambde, itp, jak się nie zgadza parametr z deklarowanym na opakowaniu ITB cofa rekomendacje)

----------


## fenix2

> witam
> czy mógłby mi ktoś doradzić jaki kolor pucu pasuje do mojego domu i czy robic szpalety zewnetrzne czy raczej bez.
> 
> Załącznik 269171


Ale to nie ten wątek.

----------


## pannawlosciach

> Firmy, które posiadają certyfikat Gwarantowany Styropian (w tym Knauf Therm) także podlegają ciągłej kontroli swoich wyrobów w ITB.
> e-rzecznik Knauf Therm


Jak wygląda ta ciągła kontrola w ITB - KONKRET POPROSZĘ i co z niej wynika? CO KONKRETNIE Z NIEJ WYNIKA, jakie są wyniki tych kontroli?

----------


## buzzer11

> Termo Organika - każdy to powie


Austrotherm. Miałem ocieplany budynek styropianem tej firmy, model grafitowy 031. Styro wart swojej ceny, płyty zwarte, lipcowe słońce nic temu styro nie robiło. Płyta w południe przy największym słońcu lekko ciepła, brak zapachu topniejącego styro.

Dla porównania wykonawca robota przed moją robił u klienta genderką. Słońce w dzień dawało o wiele mniej niż jak były wykonywane prace a styro aż śmierdział jak trochę słońca zobaczył.

Mój wykonawca bardzo chwalił ten styro, Mówił że jakością na płus znacznie odbiega od Termo Organiki czy Genderki.

----------


## EWBUD

Knauf. Nie narzekamy zbytnio.

----------


## lukasz860910

> Przy okazji ile w waszych okolicach kosztuje robocizna
> - za przyklejenie styropianu i zatarcie siatki
> - za elewacje
> - za całość
> ???


ja za przyklejenie styropianu, zatopienie siatki , gruntowanie i tynk płaciłem 30 zł za 1m2 i ekipa była zaje... filary, łuki itd... zrobili lepiej niż chciałem 

ale w okolicy Konina takie ceny są  :sad:  odczuwam to ponieważ sam jestem wykonawcą, fajnie bo tanio zapłaciłem ale ceny wylewek też są niskie . Więcv wolał bym więcej zapłacić :big tongue:  i brać za wylewki  :tongue:

----------


## lukasz860910

co do styropianu patrzcie na twardość i lambdę

----------


## fenix2

> ja za przyklejenie styropianu, zatopienie siatki , gruntowanie i tynk płaciłem 30 zł za 1m2 i ekipa była zaje... filary, łuki itd... zrobili lepiej niż chciałem 
> 
> ale w okolicy Konina takie ceny są  odczuwam to ponieważ sam jestem wykonawcą, fajnie bo tanio zapłaciłem ale ceny wylewek też są niskie . Więcv wolał bym więcej zapłacić i brać za wylewki


Ile kosztuje 1m2 wylewki z mixo z materiałem?

----------


## lukasz860910

na śląsku? nie wiem, nie działam w tym regionie. U nas około 30 zł, jeżeli dasz wszystko (siatka, kruszywo itd.) ok. 35-36 zł

co w cenie zajrzy na moją strone www.posglanc.pl tam jasno i wyrażnie pisze z czego robić i dlaczego

----------


## apli77

tylko markowe styropiany znanych producentów

----------


## mantra5

Tylko markowe znanych firm

----------


## mantra5

tylko jakich :smile: ?

----------


## _Porter_

W tym momencie mam robioną elewację z styro. Knaufa. Wykonawca twierdzi że bardzo prosty. maksymalnie jedna płyta zewnętrzna na kilka paczek jest lekko krzywa. Twierdzi, że u niektórych producentów nawet i połowa płyt w paczce bywa krzywa. Nie wiem czy to zależy od używanych materiałów, transportu czy sposobu przechowywania.
W każdym razie Knauf nie odbiega jakością od Termo Organiki która moim zdaniem jest lekko   :smile:  przereklamowana.

----------


## lukasz860910

> W tym momencie mam robioną elewację z styro. Knaufa. Wykonawca twierdzi że bardzo prosty. maksymalnie jedna płyta zewnętrzna na kilka paczek jest lekko krzywa. Twierdzi, że u niektórych producentów nawet i połowa płyt w paczce bywa krzywa. Nie wiem czy to zależy od używanych materiałów, transportu czy sposobu przechowywania.
> W każdym razie Knauf nie odbiega jakością od Termo Organiki która moim zdaniem jest lekko   przereklamowana.



masz racje to bardzo dobry styropian, wszystko zależy jaki zamawiasz bo rodzajów jest wiele na każdą kieszeń :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Ja zamówiłem Austrotherm 26m3 grafitu i 6m3 zwykłego 0.04
Do wymiarów plyt raczej nie mam zastrzezen, są proste i trzymają kąty (choc w kilku paczkach zdażyła się płyta 19.5cm, zamiast 20cm)
Zaskoczyło mnie jednak coś innego - grafitowy jest bezwonny, a biały wydziela mdląco słodki zapach.
Czy to mormalne ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Ja zkupilem Swisspora, lezakowal na budowie 5 miesiecy. Fachowcy nie nazekali, a naleza do tych upierdliwych

----------


## rekord88

zawsze polecam produkty markowe tylko takie mogą zapewnić trwałość inwestycji

----------


## doktor77

> zawsze polecam produkty markowe tylko takie mogą zapewnić trwałość inwestycji


i trudno się nie zgodzić, nie kupujcie na pewno od garażowych producentów

----------


## boleslaw50

Wedlug mnie styropian Arsanit jest dobry. Dziwie sie ze nie ma go w ankiecie bo jest szeroko znany i zdobywa wiele nagrod

----------


## misiupl

Ciekawe co było podstawą sporu, skoro tak chętnię chwalą się jego zakończeniem:
"ARSANIT Sp. z o.o. z siedzibą w Siemianowicach Śląskich oraz Polskie Stowarzyszenie Producentów Styropianu z siedzibą w Warszawie doszły do porozumienia kończącego sądowy spór dotyczący zgodności rzeczywistych właściwości użytkowych płyt styropianowych produkcji ARSANIT Sp. z o.o. z wartościami zadeklarowanymi przez tego Producenta. W rezultacie zawartej ugody ARSANIT Sp. z o.o. deklaruje wolę przystąpienia do Polskiego Stowarzyszenia Producentów Styropianu oraz działania na rzecz celów Stowarzyszenia."

----------


## boleslaw50

widziałem to, ale nie znam szczegółów  :smile:  fakt faktem: dla mnie ich styropian jest naprawdę godny uwagi

----------


## Janek1979

Witam, 
Czy moglibyście powiedzieć mi jaki styropian jest najlepszy?
Planuję zacząć budowę domu i nie wiem na jaki mam się zdecydować.\
Pozdrawiam

----------


## zygzag

ja u siebie mam styropian od MODEROWANO. nie narzekam, cena moze nie jest najnizsza ale tu chodzi o jakosc i parametry. wiec uwazam ze warto. mozesz poczytac troche tutaj  [MODEROWANO

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam, 
> Czy moglibyście powiedzieć mi jaki styropian jest najlepszy?
> Planuję zacząć budowę domu i nie wiem na jaki mam się zdecydować.\
> Pozdrawiam


Austrotherm i Knauf

----------


## marekcz

> i trudno się nie zgodzić, nie kupujcie na pewno od garażowych producentów


Witam, jestem nowy na forum i chciałbym dorzucic swoje 5 groszy do tematu.

Ostatnio ocieplałem dom i wszyscy dookoła polecali Termo Organikę albo Knaufa. Jako, że jestem z Opolszczyzny spotkałem się ze styropianem firmy Tyron z Kluczborka i bardzo miło się zaskoczyłem. Relacja ceny do jakości jest rewelacyjna! Z tego co patrzyłem w sklepach budowlanych to wykonanie też o niebo lepsze od tych "markowych". Płyty równe, wymiary ok, kąty zachowane, parametry lepsze od "markowych" czego chciec więcej. Nie wiem czy ta firma podpisuje się pod garazowych producentów, ale na pewno jest warta polecenia! 
Pozdrawiam forumowiczów

----------


## drapek

piwnicę oklejałem styro grafitowym12 cm. "domstyr" - jestem zadowolony bo płyty dość proste, ładnie wycięty frez. Na całą elewację dałem jednak Knaufa grafitowego  032 o grubości 18cm bo chciałem "coś lepszego" - twardość taka jak w domstyrze, natomiast płyty dużo bardziej krzywe a frez do niczego - nie pasuje do siebie i zostają spore szczeliny.
Drugi raz nie wziąłbym knaufa.

----------


## stefan_ems

> Austrotherm i Knauf


Nie wiem skąd ten "lans" na KNAUFa.
Myślałem nad nim tylko to P10. Az taki jest nierówny?
Notabene nie wiem, czy to prawda, bo mają na swojej stronie burdel i różne oznaczenia w różnych dokumentach dla swoich styropianów.
Poniżej małe zestawienie, kolorem oznaczyłem te parametry, które się "wychylają":



Optymalnie cenowo i jakościowo wychodzi ARNET.
Tyle że tu jest krytykowany.
I co kupić Panie? I jak żyć?  :sad: 
Pzdr.

----------


## kalkulatorek

A co polecacie na ocieplenie podłogi (mogę włożyć tylko 5cm) - który styrodur? I pytanie czy w garażu też go warto dać, czy tam może wystarczy zwykły twardy styropian (tak jak na poddasze).

----------


## T0MII

Podpinam się pod pytanie kolegi jeśli chodzi o styropian podłogowy. Bardziej jednak proszę o wskazanie solidnych producentów. Austrotherm, Swisspor, Knauf?

----------


## fotohobby

Ja mam SWISSPOR 0.031.
Równy, twardy, póki co (po roku) nic nie siadło.

----------


## Termo Organika

Informacyjnie,  styropiany Termo Organiki posiadają rekomendacje Instytutu Techniki Budowlane (!), firmę doceniają eksperci branży oraz konsumenci. Termo Organika od lat, co roku otrzymuje  prestiżowe nagrody np. "Budowlana Marka Roku w  kategorii właśnie Styropianów czy laur  "Konsumecki Lider Jakości".  Więcej informacji na stronie firmowej.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Ja mam SWISSPOR 0.031.
> Równy, twardy, póki co (po roku) nic nie siadło.


Potwierdzam, ma identyczne styro i podobne spostrzeżenia...

----------


## daboo1982

:spam:

----------


## stefan_ems

> A możę Termo Organika - wyniki ankiety przemawiaja za tym właśnie producentem.


I tak specjalnie się zalogowałeś, żeby nam tę prawdę objawioną przedstawić?
W wyniku ankiety zwanej wyborami do łask powrócił taki towar jak Macierewicz, Kamiński, Ziobro, ...

----------


## kubaar

Cześć, jakieś wiadomości w sprawie obniżek ceny styro? Sezon sie kończy, ropa tania... tylko ta złotówka taka słaba...

----------


## agent1983

Witam.co możecie powiedzieć o stryropianie firmy Tyron

----------


## wg39070

Przeważnie każdy proponuje rozwiązania, które zastosował u siebie. Nie będę się wyłamywał i proponuję Termo Organikę. Mam go na elewacji, pod posadzką na gruncie oraz w połaci dachowej i na suficie garażu.

----------


## agent1983

wiem wiem jakie są topowe marki styro na rynku :smile: .ale dostałem na produkt tyrona niezłą cenę a starałem się sporo o nich dowiedzieć.podobno przeszli atesty instytutu budownictwa i gwarantowanego styropianu więc jak cena jest dobra to po co przepłacać :smile: .dlatego pytam na forum czy ktoś coś wie lub pracował na tym materiale.

----------


## wg39070

> wiem wiem jakie są topowe marki styro na rynku.ale dostałem na produkt tyrona niezłą cenę a starałem się sporo o nich dowiedzieć.podobno przeszli atesty instytutu 
> budownictwa i gwarantowanego styropianu więc jak cena jest dobra to po co przepłacać.dlatego pytam na forum czy ktoś coś wie lub pracował na tym materiale.


Na chwilę obecną atestami ITB może się pochwalić tylko Termo Organika więc do marki, którą podajesz termin "podobno" bardzo pasuje.

----------


## Termo Organika

A co tam trochę się pochwalę :smile: Termo Organika została uhonorowana tytułem Konsumencki Lider Jakości 5-lecia 2011-2016. Nagroda potwierdza naszą wiodącą pozycję  w branży materiałów dociepleniowych oraz wysoką jakość oferowanych produktów , a także zaufanie jakim darzą nas klienci oraz wykonawcy. Firma w przeciągu pięciu lat (2011-2016) była co roku nagradzana tytułem Konsumencki Lider Jakości.  :roll eyes:

----------


## szlapt

Nadaje sie ten styropian na izolacje podłogi http://www.arbet.pl/styropian-arbet/...ogadach-grafit Chodzi mi głównie o parametr: *Naprężenie ściskające przy 10% odkształceniu względnym	CS(10)60	>= 60 kPa* Czy 60 kPA to nie jest za małą wartością?

----------


## GreyTech

Zależy jakiej podłogi - jak w piwnicy to się nie nadaje, jak na poddaszu to może być pod warunkiem ze będziesz tam miał lekkie "klamoty". Styropiany o takiej twardości to nadają się na ściany lub podłogi nie bezpośrednio obciążone. Na normalne podłogi to te o wytrzymałości 100 do garażu 150.
Mnie to nurtuje inne pytanie. W Polsce producentów styropianu jest kilkunastu. Wiadomo reklamę kosztuje i nie każdego stać na taka reklamę jak np Termo Organiki. Nie zależy mi tez na kupieniu styropianu o jakości Mercedesa i przepłaceniu za jakieś bajery i sponsorowaniu jakiś "Laurów Konsumenta". Mnie wystarczy *solidna klasa ekonomiczna,* ale nie chce też zbyt oszczędzać. Czy ma ktoś jakieś ogóle pojecie jakich producentów mam się wystrzegać a jacy są w porządku.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

arsanit dosyć tani jest

----------


## miko112

Witam! Przeglądając temat postanowiłam wybrać firmę Austrotherm. Czy moglibyście doradzić czy lepiej wybrać Austrotherm EPS 036 (100)  podłoga dach czy Austrotherm EPS  037 (80) DACH/PODŁOGA? Wiadomo różnica jest w parametrach co rzutuje na cenę, ale czasem nie warto oszczędzać  :smile:  Waszym zdaniem ile cm takiego styropianu powinno się dać pod niepodpiwniczony dom? Było u mnie kilku fachowców i jedni mówili 10cm, był też taki który proponował 20cm, więc już sama nie wiem kto ma racje... a nie chce się pakować w niepotrzebne koszty.

Pozdrawiam 
Kasia

----------


## Busters

20cm.. 10cm to sie dawalo 15lat temu. Ja dalem eps80 ale zdania sa podzielone i niektorzy mowia ze musi byc eps100

----------


## miko112

Też jakoś mnie bardziej przekonuje te 20 cm, tym bardziej że i tak wszystkie podłogi zrywam więc czy podkopie 10cm mniej czy więcej różnicy mi to nie zrobi.

----------


## Mateusz z Albatrosa

Witam,
szukam styropianu pod wylewki. W domu 100% podłogówka.

garaż 15 cm (3x5)
parter 18 cm (3x5 +3) 
poddasze 6 cm (2x3)

łącznie 23 m^3

do wyboru:

zakup w lokalnym składzie
1.Termo Organika DALMATYŃCZYK dach-podłoga                                               *188* zł m^3

zakup od pośrednika znalezionego za pośrednictwem Oferteo.pl (dowóz prosto od producenta)
1. SWISSPOR MAXDach-Podłoga EPS 038                                                       *190,5* zł m^3
2. SWISSPOR PLUS DACH PODŁOGA EPS 040                                                   * 172* zł m^3

zakup prosto od producenta

1. Neoterm Podłoga standard  1,8 t Eps 60 0,40                                                             *171* zł m^3
2. Neoterm Podłoga premium 2,1 t Eps 70 0,39                                                              *180* zł m^3
3. Neoterm Podłoga super 2,4 t Eps 80 0,38                                                                   * 196* zł m^2
4. Neoterm EPS 100 3 t 0,38                                                                                               * 228* zł m^2

Skłaniam się przy SWISSPOR MAXDach-Podłoga EPS 038  bo cenowo wychodzi najkorzystniej. Tylko zastanawiam się czy EPS 80 to nie za mało.
... ale z drugiej strony cena eps 100 powala....

----------


## fighter1983

Termoorganika Dalmatynczyk D/P 60kPa 0,040 u mnie: 172
Termoorganika Silver D/P 80kPa 0,037 u mnie: 191
no eps 100 faktycznie sporo: w termoorganice: Gold 100kPa 0,036 - 219

Tyle ze Ci nie sprzedam  :smile:  
Latasz szukasz po producentach - to tam kupuj  :smile:  Termoorganika Ci tak nie sprzeda, austro tez, knauf tez nie. 
A Pan przesympatyczny z neothermu wlasnie dostal linka do Twojego wpisu 



> zakup prosto od producenta
> 
> 1. Neoterm Podłoga standard  1,8 t Eps 60 0,40                                                             *171* zł m^3
> 2. Neoterm Podłoga premium 2,1 t Eps 70 0,39                                                              *180* zł m^3
> 3. Neoterm Podłoga super 2,4 t Eps 80 0,38                                                                   * 196* zł m^2
> 4. Neoterm EPS 100 3 t 0,38                                                                                               * 228* zł m^2


z informacja zeby sie pakowal i w..... 
a nie przyjezdzal z ofertami
a mielismy u niego zamawiac styro, ma profile do GK, w sumie fajny facet, mozna bylo zrobic "cos" razem ale w tej sytuacji....skoro firma woli sprzedawac bezposrednio klientowi to po co przyjezdza do nas? 
Jak sprzedaje prosto na budowe do klienta - wypad z hurtowni 
jak chce wspolpracowac z hurtowniami - wypad od klienta indywidualnego.
Albo albo...
Ciekawe co zrobisz i co zrobi taki neotherm jak braknie paczki czy 2.... bo Ci nie dowioza i co trzeba do znienawidzonej hurtowni zasuwac  :big tongue:

----------


## teres

> Na normalne podłogi to te o wytrzymałości 100 do garażu 150.


Standard na podłogę to 80kPa (najbardziej typowy dach/podłoga).

----------


## fighter1983

Reakcja Neotherm byla bardzo szybka, jak widac czasami i producenci pracuja po nocach.
Mateusz: masz nieaktualny cennik na neotherm  :big tongue:  to co podales bylo wazne od 14.02.2017 do 2.03.2017
Zeby bylo smieszniej u dystrybutora wtedy mogles wynegocjowac nizsza cene niz to co uzyskales bezposrednio.
Wrzuc aktualizacje tego co Ci zaproponowano na marzec

----------


## Mateusz z Albatrosa

> Reakcja Neotherm byla bardzo szybka, jak widac czasami i producenci pracuja po nocach.
> Mateusz: masz nieaktualny cennik na neotherm  to co podales bylo wazne od 14.02.2017 do 2.03.2017
> Zeby bylo smieszniej u dystrybutora wtedy mogles wynegocjowac nizsza cene niz to co uzyskales bezposrednio.



Rozumiem że stanąłem Ci na odcisk i musiałeś pocisnąć bo Cie zabolało.
Prawda jest taka że w ciągu 10 min jest się w stanie w internecie znaleźć kilka ofert od pośredników na styropian prosto od dostawcy.
Z Oferteo pośrednicy dzwonią sami z propozycjami lepszymi niż na składzie pomimo że skład mam za miedzą a pośrednika 400 km dalej.

Pośrednik nie jest już dla producenta detalistą a jednocześnie detaliście jest w stanie zaproponować lepsze warunki niż skład. Ale to przecież wiesz.
Domniemywam że siedzisz w interesie skoro jedną wiadomością jesteś w stanie poruszyć niebo i ziemię o każdej porze dnia i nocy a do każdego producenta styropianu masz  na swoim biurku telefon z szyfrowaną linią. Dlatego rozumiem że bronisz swojego. Też bym tak robił na twoim miejscu.
Ale nie jestem i mój cel też nie jest tożsamy z twoim.





> Wrzuc aktualizacje tego co Ci zaproponowano na marzec


Tylko po co w takiej sytuacji.
Zależało mi na porównaniu producentów oraz produktów na tle innych.
Rzetelnej informacji od specjalisty twojego pokroju który powie: "Weź Termoorganike bo mimo że droższa to najlepsza" itp.
Ty wybrałeś inną strategię. Twoje prawo...

----------


## fighter1983

Twoim prawem jest szukanie najkorzystniejszej oferty, i to zrozumiale.
Nie mniej jednak szukanie jej w taki sposob, ze uderzasz prosto do producenta niesie za soba pewne konsekwencje z pkt widzenia hurtowni lokalnej, bo przeciez tez jestem hurtownia lokalna w swoim rejonie a  firma ktora nazywasz posrednikiem z oferteo. przeciez tez mam strone internetowa na ktora mozesz wejsc - zlozyc zamowienie lub zapytanie. 
na terenie kraju najczesciej odleglosc i to gdzie jestes nie ma znaczenia. 
ALE jest 2 kwestia: 
ja nie moge miec w ofercie produktow producenta, ktory w tej samej lub nizszej cenie proponuje "Kowalskiemu" z ulicy w obsludze bezposredniej, bo to jest wspolpraca toksyczna. 
Spojrz na to moimi oczami - masz plac (ze jak braknie paczka - dwie -piec, mozesz to klientowi szybko podrzucic) , masz jakies produkty na placu za ktore zaplaciles, magazynujesz je, ryzyko uszkodzenia, strat kradziezy pomylek przejmujesz na siebie. Zamawiasz rocznie kilkaset lub kilka tysiecy m3 styropianu danego producenta, a taki producent "kowalskiemu" co potrzebuje 20-30m3 wiezie bezposrednio z pominieciem narzutu ok 4-5zl ! na m3 dla posrednika.

Dlatego w handlu internetowym nie realizuje sie dostaw styropianu z placu, dostawa styro do Ciebie na budowe, czy do mnie na plac - jest bezplatna, tzn moze inaczej - za to placi producent. 
Ale jezeli ja to rozladuje na placu (czas i praca ludzi) pozniej musze zaladowac (czas i praca ludzi) zawiezc swoim samochodem - paliwo,wynagrodzneie kierowcy, amortyzacja sprzetu to okazuje sie ze te 5zl narzutu nie przykrywa kosztu zwiazanego z obsluga. 

I stad wlasnie dostawy bezposrednie przez posrednika bezposrednio od producenta. 

Dodatkowo czasami zdarza sie, ze do firmy producenckiej ktora utrzymuje polityke sprzedazy tylko przez dystrybutorow, pojawi sie jakis handlowiec, ktory na sile chce wprowadzic swoje rzady i potrafi zlozyc wbrew polityce firmy klientowi koncowemu oferte. I istnieje jakas tam  mozliwosc ze tak jest dokladnie w Twoim przypadku. i Neotherm bada wlasnie ta sprawe u siebie wewnetrznie, bo nie chca dopuszczac do takich sytuacji. Zarzad firmy rozumie, ze tak jak tutaj, ze mna i innymi hurtowniami moga zrobic w roku ileset k obrotu, a z Toba zrobia 5k... 
I ze jezeli hurtownia sie o tym dowie, po prostu moze takiego producenta odstrzelic i z nim nie wspolpracowac. 
Dlugoterminowo nie oplaca sie to ani producentowi, ani hurtowni, ani koncowemu odbiorcy tak na prawde

----------


## kaszpir007

> Twoim prawem jest szukanie najkorzystniejszej oferty, i to zrozumiale.


Szczerze to sam nie rozumię o co chodzi  :smile: 

Sam szukałem styropianu to otrzymałem kilka ofert od duuużych sprzedawców którzy zajmują się pośrednictwem w sprzedaży styropianu.
Zamawiałem z firmy z końca Polski a styropian przyjechał do mnie bezpośrednio z fabryki.

Loklana hurtownia jaką "lubi mój wykonawca" dała mi takie ceny że styropian EPS200 był droższy o 100zł na m3 a EPS100 około 40zł droższy na m3 co przy 36m3 robiło sporą rożnicę ...

Fakturę otrzymalem od pośrednika a nie z fabryki. 
Cena była atrakcyjna ...

Teraz będę potrzebował z 30-40m3 styropianu , większa ilość styropian grafitowy 0,033 (22cm grubość i 15cm) a reszta to EPS 80/100 0,0038.

Sam ponownie zobaczę co zaoferuje mi tamty dostawca , ale mam tez lokalną hurtownię która też może dać mi dobrą cenę , ale wszystko będzie zależne od ceny i warunków ..
Lokalna ma teraz ten plus że mam juz dobre ceny i warunki płatności , plus możliwośc umowy na 8% VAT.

Styropianu jaki będę potrzebował żadna lokalna hurtownia nie bedzie miała go na placu (22cm grubość) ..

PS. Pamiętam jak chciałem kupić silkaty do budowy domu. W moim mieście teoretycznie niektórzy silikaty mieli , ale jak już to Silka i w cenach z kosmosu (tak samo jak koszty transportu) albo zerowe zainteresowanie aby mi sprzedać ...
Poszukałem i znalazłem małą firmę któa produkuje silkaty w moim województwie i się z nią skontaktowałem.
Powiedziałem że jestem zainteresowany zakupem 3 pełnych Tirów  :smile:  tyle że nikt w mojej okolicy nie jest zainteresowany zamówieniem i nagle okazało się mogą mi sprzedać z ich własnym transportem i cenę jaką otrzymałem była taka sama jaka otrzymuje hurtownia ...
Co ciekawe transport w jedną stronę 150km był tańszy niż transport z lokalnej hurtowni (20km) ...

----------


## Mateusz z Albatrosa

> Twoim prawem jest szukanie najkorzystniejszej oferty, i to zrozumiale.


I myślę że na tym zakończymy tą przepychankę słowną.


Wracając do meritum.
Termo Organika, SWISSPOR czy Neoterm?

Na chwilę obecną chyba zdecyduję się na SWISSPOR.
garaż 3x3 cm                SWISSPOR EPS 100 DACH PODŁOGA 036
parter 3x5 cm +3cm    SWISSPOR MAXDach-Podłoga EPS 80   
piątro 2x3 cm                SWISSPOR MAXDach-Podłoga EPS 80  

tak jak mówiłem podłogówka a na podłodze najprawdopodobniej panele winylowe.

Będzie ok?

----------


## madtrack

Panowie, Co powiecie na temat styropianu IZOLBET. 
U mnie w hurtowni mają ten styropian i tak: 
IZOLBET EPS80 PODŁOGA PREMIUM grubość 5cm - 8,8 zł/m2
IZOLBET EPS100 PODŁOGA PREMIUM grubość 5cm - 10,56 zł/m2

Czy warto iść w ten materiał?

----------


## fighter1983

wg mnie nie , no ale to jest moja opinia.
wg podanych przez Ciebie cen: 
eps80 : 8,8/0,05 = 176 /m3 brutto czyli 143,08 netto
eps100: 10,56/0,05 = 211,20 /m3 brutto czyli 171,70 netto

i teraz to samo w *knauf:* 
eps80 lambda 0,037 156netto/m3
eps100 lambda 0,036 176 netto/m3

tylko ze... eps100 z knaufa to styropian ktory jak sie wezmie do reki to bez wazenia od razu widac ze jest mega twardy i solidny, a eps80 knaufa to na tej samej zasadzie mozna porownac do eps100 innych producentow.

A roznica w sumie nie jest znaczaca w cenie.

No ale to moja opinia

----------


## madtrack

> wg mnie nie , no ale to jest moja opinia.
> wg podanych przez Ciebie cen: 
> eps80 : 8,8/0,05 = 176 /m3 brutto czyli 143,08 netto
> eps100: 10,56/0,05 = 211,20 /m3 brutto czyli 171,70 netto
> 
> i teraz to samo w *knauf:* 
> eps80 lambda 0,037 156netto/m3
> eps100 lambda 0,036 176 netto/m3
> 
> ...


A czy jakościowo coś więcej powiesz na temat tego IZOLBETu? 
Czy ktokolwiek wykorzystywał styro IZOLBETu?

----------


## tomkam

Panowie szybkie pytanie. Poszukuję dobrego styropianu na ocieplenie domu i dostałem wstępne wyceny. Czy dużo lepszy jest styropian z Austrothermu niż z Termoorganiki? Przeszło 10zl różnicy za m3 i nie wiem czy warto...

----------


## krzysztofb51

Knauf tez jest dobry

----------


## Tomaszs131

Nie słyszałem złych opinii na temat tego pierwszego produktu.

----------


## tomkam

Tzn wiem, że oba są dobre tylko chodziło mi czy Austrotherm jest o tyle lepszy, że warto płacić o te 10zl więcej niż za Termoorganike. Nie chcę przepłacać.

----------


## krzysztofb51

Wydaje mi sie ze nie ma zbyt duzej i odczuwalnej roznicy. Znani producenci raczej dbaja o to zeby produkty spelnialy jakies tam normy, wiec co bys nie wybral to i tak bedzie dobry wybor, przynajmniej takie jest moje zdanie

----------


## kaszpir007

Szczerze jak brałem na płytę fundamentową to wybrałem Polstyr. Wykonawca nie narzekał. Jak potrzebowałem pod wylewkę to wybrałerm Genderkę , bo to mi zaoferowała lokalna hurtowania. Na fasadę też zamówiona została Genderka (22cm grafit).
Wykonawca nie narzekał. 

Podstawa jak mi powiedział wykonawca aby kleić w pochmurny dzień ...

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Czy ktoś może mi udzielić informacji o styropianie produkowanym w Żyrardowie ?

----------


## grv

Wziąłem Polstyr, wykonawca zadowolony, ja z ceny tez w porownaniu do "markowych" producentów.

----------


## link2jack

> Czy ktoś może mi udzielić informacji o styropianie produkowanym w Żyrardowie ?


1,5 roku temu interesowałem się tymi styropianami. Termika przeniosla sie do Skierniewic, został FWS. Z tego co się wtedy orientowałem żaden sprzedawca w okolicy nie oferował tych producentów. W któryms wątku wypowiadał się forumowy sprzedawca miedzy innymi styropianu, i narzekał na politykę sprzedaży w FWS (taka sama cena dla klienta indywidualnego co dla hurtownika). 

U siebie na elewacji mam Termoorganike i Austrotherm (różnica w cenie nie wielka, na nie korzyść austrothermu). Wykonawca ocieplenia twierdził ze lepiej mu sie tnie termoorganikę (mniej się "strzępiła").

----------


## drza

Dzwoniłem dzisiaj do jednego ze sprzedawców styropianu. Mówił, że Swisspor mocno poszedł w dół jeśli chodzi o cenę, ale także jeśli chodzi o jakość. Czy ktoś może potwierdzić te informacje? Porównuję ceny styropianów i Swisspor faktycznie nie jest taki drogi.
Dla przykładu: 
EPS 100 podłoga - 187zł/m3
Fasada 0,032 grafit - 162zł/m3

Fasadę z taką lambdą to ma tylko izoterm taniej. 
Warto w takich cenach kupić Swisspor czy lepiej inną firmę szukać?

----------


## mat3006

> Szczerze jak brałem na płytę fundamentową to wybrałem Polstyr. Wykonawca nie narzekał. Jak potrzebowałem pod wylewkę to wybrałerm Genderkę , bo to mi zaoferowała lokalna hurtowania. Na fasadę też zamówiona została Genderka (22cm grafit).
> Wykonawca nie narzekał.


Polecam:
http://bip.gunb.gov.pl/index_probki.php
Pozycja 329 to Genderka. Wnioski odnośnie zachłystywania się Świętą Lambdą Deklarowaną (nadrukowaną na folii) pozostawiam.
A wszystkim polecam lekturę...

----------


## wg39070

> Polecam:
> http://bip.gunb.gov.pl/index_probki.php
> Pozycja 329 to Genderka. Wnioski odnośnie zachłystywania się Świętą Lambdą Deklarowaną (nadrukowaną na folii) pozostawiam.
> A wszystkim polecam lekturę...


Czytałem już wcześniej i jakie zdziwienie mnie dopadło jak znani producenci polegli na deklaracjach a polska Termo Organika obroniła tytuł.

----------


## Zielony146

Witam,
Czy pomiedzy genderka a termo organika jest az taka przepasc? 
Na izolacje chce dać 20cm grafit.
Mam oferte na genderka grafit 032 w konkurencyjnej cenie ale ewentualnie moge tez dostac termo organike ale w gorszej cenie. Ewentualnie ile jest warta ta roznica. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jakość niestety ma swoją cenę. Trzeba się z tym pogodzić.

----------


## Zielony146

Pytanie czy pomiedzy genderka a termo organika jest duza roznica?

----------


## delfinea25

Ja myślę, że przekonasz się dopiero na własnej skórze. Można oszaleć trochę zagłębiając się w te parametry. Prawda jest taka, że nawet jak kupić bardzo dobry styropian np. ten grafitowy to też musisz zadbać o to, kto go będzie kładł i w jaki sposób. Co Ci po tym, jak wydać kasę, a ekipa wszystko spartoli? Wszyscy moi znajomi ocieplali styro (pewni najróżniejszych producentów) i spełnia on swoją rolę  :smile:

----------


## greghus

> Ja myślę, że przekonasz się dopiero na własnej skórze. Można oszaleć trochę zagłębiając się w te parametry. Prawda jest taka, że nawet jak kupić bardzo dobry styropian np. ten grafitowy to też musisz zadbać o to, kto go będzie kładł i w jaki sposób. Co Ci po tym, jak wydać kasę, a ekipa wszystko spartoli? Wszyscy moi znajomi ocieplali styro (pewni najróżniejszych producentów) i spełnia on swoją rolę


Prawda. Niestety poziom fachowców jest różny. Będąc na różnych budowach widziałem wszystko chyba już. Jak fachowiec ma pojęcie to izolację styropienem (według mnie super materiał) zrobi bez problemu, a my problem z głowy będziemy mieli.

----------


## wg39070

> Prawda. Niestety poziom fachowców jest różny. Będąc na różnych budowach widziałem wszystko chyba już. Jak fachowiec ma pojęcie to izolację styropienem (według mnie super materiał) zrobi bez problemu, a my problem z głowy będziemy mieli.


Dlatego wybrałem ekipę nie tanią, lecz dobrą i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Docieplenie wykonane perfekcyjnie, łącznie z podbitką. Styropian jak i cały system z Termo Organiki. Polecam.

----------


## greghus

> Dlatego wybrałem ekipę nie tanią, lecz dobrą i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Docieplenie wykonane perfekcyjnie, łącznie z podbitką. Styropian jak i cały system z Termo Organiki. Polecam.


To znaczy też nie chodzi o to, aby firma budowlana była jak najdroższa. Po prostu musi być proporcja: dobra firma i dobry materiał, np. ten styropian. Wtedy termoizolacja jest na poziomie. Polecam sobie zajrzeć na kampanię Gwiazdy Termoizolacji na przykład – materiał do popołudniowej kawki  :smile:

----------


## delfinea25

> To znaczy też nie chodzi o to, aby firma budowlana była jak najdroższa. Po prostu musi być proporcja: dobra firma i dobry materiał, np. ten styropian. Wtedy termoizolacja jest na poziomie. Polecam sobie zajrzeć na kampanię Gwiazdy Termoizolacji na przykład – materiał do popołudniowej kawki


Super Zrobione! Przejrzałam sobie stronę + filmy na YouTube. Moje dziecko najbardziej mówi, że najbardziej podoba mu się ten ludzik, który imituje Biały Styropian: http://styropian.men/movie/bialy/  :smile:

----------


## zip20

Jaki wybrać teromoorganika 031 czy austrotherm 031  myślałem o austrotherm 031 FLEX (pokryty farbą z jednej strony ) - czy opłaca się w to  inwestować boje się żeby styropian nie odszedł od kleju bo lato.  

Jest sens dopłacać do austrotherm czy to ta sama jakość  ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Jaki wybrać teromoorganika 031 czy austrotherm 031  myślałem o austrotherm 031 FLEX (pokryty farbą z jednej strony ) - czy opłaca się w to  inwestować boje się żeby styropian nie odszedł od kleju bo lato.  
> 
> Jest sens dopłacać do austrotherm czy to ta sama jakość  ?


Knauf Etixx zdecydowanie  :smile:

----------


## zip20

trzyma wymiary, normy ? można kłaść bez kołkowania - domek nie wysoki. Te płyty jakieś duże dobrze się to kładzie ?

----------


## marcinollosso

z tego co widać po oznaczeniach to producent zaleca kołkowanie, pytanie tylko dlaczego w takiej ilości...jakby się zastosować do tego co sugeruje to trzeba by to podziurawić jak ser szwajcarski....sam czekam na opinie bo jestem mocno zainteresowany  zresztą po ofercie figthera.

----------


## fighter1983

zeby bylo jasne  :smile:  
Producent styropianu nie zaleca kwestii kolkowania a juz tym bardziej nie ilosci kolkow
To czy kolkowac czy nie, oraz ilosc oraz rozmieszczenie kolkow na elewacji bardziej lezy w kwesti uwaga! PROJEKTANTA 
to projektant powinien w DANYM PRZYPADKU, dla konkretnego usytuowania budynku, dla panujacych tam lokalnych i indywidualnych warunkow w szczegolnosci sily ssacej wiatru - PRZELICZYC ile kolkow i gdzie nalezy zastosowac. 
Zatem ani producent styropianu, ani producent systemu docieplenia nie okresla koniecznej ilosci kolkow oraz ich rozmieszczenia 
w aprobatach technicznych producentow chemii/systemow znajdziemy zawsze zapis mniej wiecej tej tresci "dodatkowe stosowanie lacznikow mechanicznych zgodnie z projektem elewacji uwzgledniajacym sile ssaca wiatru" 
Mity o "niekolkowaniu" sa troche poboznym zyczeniem handlowcow producenta (as w rekawie) , panow wykonawcow (mniej ropboty), panow sprzedawcow (jakie mamy super kleje)

Niestety zdrzeajac sie z rzeczywistoscia - nikt z budujacych nie ma czegos takiego jak projekt elewacji... a juz jezeli namiastka takiego projektu jest w projekcie to na 100% nie ma tam info o kolkowaniu. Przy gotowcach zazwyczaj jest mega zabawny zapis "kolkowanie wg wytycznych producenta systemu" 
I kolko sie zamyka. 

Na rynku znajdziemy ulotki handlowe o niekolkowaniu... ale to ulotka warta tyle co papier na niej wydrukowany. 
DOKUMENT o niekolkowaniu np wypuszcza firma DRYVIT i ich dzial techniczny ... w przypadku klejenia klejem za okolo 45zl za worek... jak sie robi klej w takich pieniadzach to juz jest za co na etapie produkcji dac tyle "dobrego" do kleju ze on faktycznie bez kolkowania sobie poradzi z sila ssaca wiatru.

a wracajac do oznaczen na styrtopianie etixx - po prostu wskazane sa miejsca najczestszego montazu kolka: 4/8/16 szt na m2 a kto ile da... to juz wg projektu  :smile:  ktorego nikt nie ma. 

Podsumowujac - kolkujemy i troche "na czuja" sie to robi, w sensie ile. ale lepiej zakolkowac niz nie zakolkowac, bo w razie "w" jest szansa walczyc z producentem systemu docieplen

----------


## szczepeq

Witam,

Dołączę pytanie do szerokiego wątku:
Jestem w trakcie remontu starego domu, rozebrałem go na części pierwsze i aktualnie jestem na wylewaniu betonu podkładowego i niebawem będę musiał dokonać wybory styropianu.

W sumie muszę dać 10 cm i 5 cm warstwami. Na początku myślałem o Yetico, ale po przeczytaniu opinii jestem daleki od tego wyboru.
Aktualnie wybór padł na Knauff lub Termooorganikę, czy te produkty dalej trzymają wysoką jakość ?

----------


## nass

> W sumie muszę dać 10 cm i 5 cm warstwami. Na początku myślałem o Yetico, ale po przeczytaniu opinii jestem daleki od tego wyboru.
> Aktualnie wybór padł na Knauff lub Termooorganikę, czy te produkty dalej trzymają wysoką jakość ?


Ja na budowie przerobiłem styropiany różnych dostawców i termoorganikę eps100 0,036 na podłogę spokojnie mogę polecić. Na stropie nieużytkowego poddasza mam austrotherm 0,031 eps80 i jakościowo również bez zarzutu, jednak pod podłogę wybrałbym ponownie eps100 (nieistotne czy termoorganika, austrotherm czy inny dobry producent). Jest zdecydowanie twardszy od eps80. Wiem, że i 80-tka byłaby ok, ale eps100 lepiej mi działa na samopoczucie :wink:

----------


## Robinson74

Czy jakiś dobry producent styropianu robi XPS o grubości 18cm?

----------


## nass

> Czy jakiś dobry producent styropianu robi XPS o grubości 18cm?


nie widziałem xps-a grubszego niż 10cm. 
Austrotherm niby robi, ale nie wiem czy gdzieś taki dostaniesz - https://www.austrotherm.pl/produkty/...xps-top-30-sf/

----------


## Robinson74

Chyba jednak mają: 
30 - 60 mm: λD≤0,033 W/(mK) 
70 - 80 mm: λD≤0,035 W/(mK) 
100 - 160 mm: λD≤0,036 W/(mK) 
180 - 220 mm: λD≤0,038 W/(mK) 
To jest deklarowany współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła.

----------


## Termo Organika

> Witam,
> 
> Dołączę pytanie do szerokiego wątku:
> Jestem w trakcie remontu starego domu, rozebrałem go na części pierwsze i aktualnie jestem na wylewaniu betonu podkładowego i niebawem będę musiał dokonać wybory styropianu.
> 
> W sumie muszę dać 10 cm i 5 cm warstwami. Na początku myślałem o Yetico, ale po przeczytaniu opinii jestem daleki od tego wyboru.
> Aktualnie wybór padł na Knauff lub Termooorganikę, czy te produkty dalej trzymają wysoką jakość ?


Nasze produkty od lat trzymają wysoką jakość,  dowodem na to są rekomendacje ITB, coroczne nagrody m.in. od kliku już lat nasz styropian oraz system ociepleń otrzymuję laur "Konsumencki Lider Jakości". Jako jedna z niewielu firm zawsze pozytywnie przechodzimy kontrolę jakości ( deklarowanych parametrów) przeprowadzanych przez Główny Urząd Nadzoru Budowlanego. To tak w skrócie :smile:

----------


## Robinson74

> Jako jedna z niewielu firm zawsze pozytywnie przechodzimy kontrolę jakości ( deklarowanych parametrów) przeprowadzanych przez Główny Urząd Nadzoru Budowlanego.


Czy gdzieś na stronie GUNB jest potwierdzenie tych pozytywnie przebytych kontroli?

----------


## fighter1983

Synthos ma grubosci powyzej 12 chyba max 15
Ursa ma tez 18cm a nawet 20cm , ale to fabrycznie sklejone 10+10 (przy 20, przy 18-ce chyba 10+10

Finnfoam ma max 12cm

Przy czym przy aktualnej cenie i zapotrzebowaniu na xps raczej bedzie to albo drogie, albo dlugo trezba poczekac na dostepnosc.

Dlaczego nie mozesz dac 10+8 lub jeszcze lepiej 6+6+6 ? czyli bardzo standardowych, tanszych, i co ciekawe o lepszej lambdzie
http://www.ursa.pl/pl-pl/produkty/ur...nformacje.aspx
jezeli to na docieplenie pionowe scian fundamentowych - pianka do xps i juz... malo co jej pojdzie
jezeli to pod plyte - nie ma znaczenia czy bedzie w jednej warstwie czy w 2

----------


## fandango

Panowie, prośba o poradę w takiej sprawie. Założenie: styropian biały, 15cm, pod nim ściana 38cm, pustak żużlobetonowy. 
Jest duża różnica w jakości i spasowaniu pomiędzy styropianami Termoorganika a Arsanit?
I taka rzecz: będzie realnie odczuwalna różnica pomiędzy pomiędzy styropianem o lambdzie 38 a 44? Warto dopłacić za styropian o lepszej lambdzie?

----------


## tkaczor123

> Panowie, prośba o poradę w takiej sprawie. Założenie: styropian biały, 15cm, pod nim ściana 38cm, pustak żużlobetonowy. 
> Jest duża różnica w jakości i spasowaniu pomiędzy styropianami Termoorganika a Arsanit?
> I taka rzecz: będzie realnie odczuwalna różnica pomiędzy pomiędzy styropianem o lambdzie 38 a 44? Warto dopłacić za styropian o lepszej lambdzie?


Akurat na ociepleniu nie warto oszczędzać.

----------


## maciuspala

Styropiany białe o lambdzie 0,038 mają zbliżoną(albo taką samą) cenę jak grafit 0,033 więc albo tanio i 0,044  albo już grafit.Ja sprzedaje Termoorganike i Polstyr i wśród klientów większość wybiera Termoorganike mimo ceny wyższej ok 10 zł,na m3.Wykonawcy wylewek też chcą Termoorganike bo klienci inaczej patrzą na firmę mimo iż postawowy styro podlogowy w Termoorganice to EPS 60 a w Polstyrze EPS 70.
Ja zamówiłem podłogę grafitową z Polstyru bo oprócz nizszej ceny standardowy jest EPS70 a Termoorganika to EPS 60 a to pod podłogówkę trochę za miękki styropian.

----------


## link2jack

Nawet nie wiedziałem że można kupić tak słaby styropian 044  :cool: 
Zastanów się ile zyskujesz wybierając 031 a ile tracisz wybierając gorszy. Parę stowek na materiale mogą ci się kiedyś zwrócić... Z nawiązką... Jaka? To wszystko można obliczyć.


Eps60 za miękki powiadasz.... Wiesz o ile kg zwiekszyles wytrzymałość wybierając ten wytrzymaly eps70? A ile "wytrzymuje" eps60?

----------


## Edyta M

*KOCHANI FORUMOWICZE,
* już dwunasty raz dzieci z Ogniska Marymont przygotowały prace na    aukcję. Są w tym roku też prace Tajemniczej Forumowiczki, które    przesłała kartki do Ogniska. 
Zapraszamy do licytowania. Dzieci wiedzą, że my nie zawodzimy. Mieć pod choinkę prace dziecka - to podnosi na sercu, to radość, to prawdziwe święto...  

*Aukcja trwa do 17 grudnia do godziny 22. A w poniedziałek wysyłamy prace.

**http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-dzieci-zobacz* *http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-Tu-licytujemy** 



Pozdrawiam  *

----------


## maciuspala

90%styropianow sprzedaje 0,044 czemu???.Bo ludzie patrzą na cenę a nie parametry.Jak im mówię że jest lepszy styropian to patrzą na mnie jak na wariata.Ja przyjdzie klient świadomy to kupuje grafit ale jak już to 0,033, bo różnica miedzie 0,031 jest 25 zl, i ja osobiscie uważam że jeśli ktoś nie walczy o każdy kW  na domu nigdy się nie zwroci.
Podlogowka EPS60 ma obciążenie 1800 kg/m2 EPS80 2400kg/m2 ale to bardziej chodzi o fakt że na 60-tce spinki do podlogowki się nie trzymają.

----------


## fandango

Chodzi mi o coś takiego, przykładowo, w robocie mam często do czynienia z blachami trudnościeralnymi. I jeśli klient wymaga tylko jednego parametru, np. twardości, to określona blacha ją spełnia, ale jest różnica jest pomiędzy dostawcami (nimieckie  i austriackie droższe, ale lepszejsze niż ukraińskie). 

I teraz "per analogia" tak trza podejść do styropianu. Mi wydaje się najoptymalniejszy biały (tak też doradził kierownik budowy, biorąc pod uwagę konieczność zachowania reżimu wykonania, przy ocieplaniu szarym przez wykonawców). Ciekawym kryterium byłaby masa styropianu dla tej samej jednostki objętości... Jak na razie skłaniam się ku białemu, lambda 38 pewnie wystarczy (zwykły dom, okna dwuszybowe, bez rekuperacji, 140 m2, poddasze ocieplone pianką). Chodzi o to, żeby nie przepłacić, a było dobrze.

----------


## maciuspala

Ile kosztuje styropian o lambdzie 0,038 bialy a ile 0,033 grafit?
Dobra sam sobie odpowiem bo sprawdzilem cennik....Z Termoorganiki 0,038 zwany Gold jest droższy w zakupie od Galaxy 0,033.Rzy fasadzie wybrałbym bez wahania grafit a przy podłodze już różnica jest ogromna bo Gold to EPS100 a grafit EPS60 więc stosunkowo miękki.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

a kto ci każe kupować w hurtowni ? ja szukałem na olx i udało mi się kupić 17m3 styro grafitowego w cenie śmiesznej , są gostki co piszą teksty że wycofał się z jakiejś inwestycji i został z materiałem , ja myślę że to raczej z dociepleń bloków ale co mnie to obchodzi  :big grin:  radzę dobrze szukać

----------


## Greg_81

> Knauf Etixx zdecydowanie


Jaki klej na mokro  jest dedykowany do tego styro, tylko aby cena nie z kosmosu ?

----------


## nass

> Jaki klej na mokro  jest dedykowany do tego styro, tylko aby cena nie z kosmosu ?


Pewnie każdy dobry/markowy klej będzie ok - etixx nie ma powierzchni jak lustro, do tego kilka takich małych rowków po długości więc klej ładnie trzyma.
Ja miałem caparola 190S

----------


## Tomaszs131

Zastosowałem taki sam klej i wszystko było jak należy.

----------


## Greg_81

ok caparol 190S wezmę pod uwagę, nass czy układałeś klej tak jak producent przewiduje czyli obwodowo plus 7 placków https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvHufUL-hcY , bo z kołkami to przegieli z ilością  :Smile:

----------


## nass

Placki robiłem 6-8 na płytę, zależy jak wyszlo

----------


## nass

Nie wiem dlaczego wcięło mi część odpowiedzi.
Ramka obowiązkowo - nie wierz "specjalistom" (cudzysłów nieprzypadkowo) którzy będą chcieli Ci to odradzić.
Kołków nie robiłem.

----------


## [email protected]

A ja mam pytanie z troche innej beczki, ale ciągle w temacie.
Próbuje sobie stworzyć w excelu porównanie uwzględniające stosunek firma/labda/cena w przeliczeniu na m2 bo skoki pomiędzy niektórymi lbda styro są bardzo duże i pytanie moje jest czy ktoś może na forum robił coś podobnego ?

----------


## Robinson74

Szkoda roboty. Te lambdy są deklarowane, a nie obliczeniowe, więc guzik warte. To jest lambda, którą udało się producentowi uzyskać (o ile deklaracja jest prawdziwa) w jakiejś ściśle określonej temperaturze i wilgotności i we wzorcowych warunkach laboratoryjnych. W domu takiej lambdy nie będzie.

----------


## GraMar

> A ja mam pytanie z troche innej beczki, ale ciągle w temacie.
> Próbuje sobie stworzyć w excelu porównanie uwzględniające stosunek firma/labda/cena w przeliczeniu na m2 bo skoki pomiędzy niektórymi lbda styro są bardzo duże i pytanie moje jest czy ktoś może na forum robił coś podobnego ?


Przeliczałam trzy wybrane firmy za m3,  w wybranej potrzebnej grubości biorąc pod uwagę także GĘSTOŚĆ, parametry nacisku, wagę m3  styropianu.
Wybrałam knaufa podłogowego 0,037 (piękny, równiutki) oraz grafit elewacyjny 0,032( -tego grafitu będę załować całe życie).

----------


## Brixon

> Przeliczałam trzy wybrane firmy za m3,  w wybranej potrzebnej grubości biorąc pod uwagę także GĘSTOŚĆ, parametry nacisku, wagę m3  styropianu.
> Wybrałam knaufa podłogowego 0,037 (piękny, równiutki) oraz grafit elewacyjny 0,032( -tego grafitu będę załować całe życie).


Ja również niedawno przeliczalem sobie styropian w excelu. Dlaczego żałujesz tego grafitu?

----------


## manwithnoname

Musze ocieplić podłogę na chudziaku na ktorym bedzie ogrzewanie podlogowe. Niestety mam zaplanowane tylko 10 cm styropianu. Nie pytajcie dlaczego tak sie stało ale tak to jest jak sie ufa majstrowi i nie wie o istnieniu forum muratora. Kucie posadzki nie wchodzi w grę bo stoją ściany, ktore sa juz otynkowane wiec za duze koszta. Myślałem aby położyć płyty PIR ale sa okrutnie drogie bo w moim przypadku wyniosą  prawie 9 tys. Zacząłem wiec szukać dobrego styropianu i znalazlem Swisspor LAMBDA 100 dach podłoga, którego lambda wynosi 0,030, tylko 0,003 mniej w porownaniu do płyty PIR a cena o polowe niższa. Jak myślicie, dobry wybór? Czy moze macie jakies inne propozycje? A moze odpuścić sobie podlogowke i wstawiać kaloryfery? Nie chciałbym aby ciepło uciekało do gruntu.

----------


## maciuspala

Szukaj PIR w 2 lub 3 gatunku, albo rozbiórkowy cena zbliżona do styro 0,030.
Różnica między zwyklym podłogowym 0,031 a tym 0,03 nigdy się nie zwróci.Jedynym plusem za jest że to EPS100 ale przy 10 cm raczej malo istotne.

----------


## manwithnoname

> Szukaj PIR w 2 lub 3 gatunku, albo rozbiórkowy cena zbliżona do styro 0,030.
> Różnica między zwyklym podłogowym 0,031 a tym 0,03 nigdy się nie zwróci.Jedynym plusem za jest że to EPS100 ale przy 10 cm raczej malo istotne.


Czyli moze po prostu postawić na styropian, pytanie tylko jaki konkretnie?

----------


## maciuspala

Teraz jakość styropianu się poprawiła były ogromne kontrole jakość i teraz styropian znanej dobrej firmy powinien spełniać założone parametry.Ja sprzedaje dużo podlogi Termoorganiki bo wykonawcy chcą gdyż klienci lepiej patrzą jak przyjedzie styropian znanej firmy, zresztą to dobry styropian, ja dla siebie kupiłem Polstyr podloga 0,031 EPS 70.Jak uda mi się kupić tanio PIR to częściowo zamienię go z tym styropianem.Z tym że ja mam 20 cm pod wylewkami.
Na lanych skosach mam znów Termoorganike Galaxy bo kupiłem wiosną jak zrobili promocję na grafit.

----------


## link2jack

> ...A moze odpuścić sobie podlogowke i wstawiać kaloryfery? .....


Potraktuję to jako żart...   :smile: 

Jak już sam do tego doszedłeś to masz już pewne błędy za sobą... 10 styro to mało - u mnie zmieściło się 11cm 0,031 termoorganiki eps60.
Czym będziesz grzać? Bo od tego pytania powinieneś zacząć budowę!!

----------


## tkaczor123

> Teraz jakość styropianu się poprawiła były ogromne kontrole jakość i teraz styropian znanej dobrej firmy powinien spełniać założone parametry.Ja sprzedaje dużo podlogi Termoorganiki bo wykonawcy chcą gdyż klienci lepiej patrzą jak przyjedzie styropian znanej firmy, zresztą to dobry styropian, ja dla siebie kupiłem Polstyr podloga 0,031 EPS 70.Jak uda mi się kupić tanio PIR to częściowo zamienię go z tym styropianem.Z tym że ja mam 20 cm pod wylewkami.
> Na lanych skosach mam znów Termoorganike Galaxy bo kupiłem wiosną jak zrobili promocję na grafit.


Ja wybrałem TO Gold Fasada różnica między TO galaxy była niecałe 10zł na m3 czyli na mojej elewacji 250zł. To było jeszcze przed kontrolami jakości
Wiesz gdzie kupiłem :smile:

----------


## manwithnoname

> Potraktuję to jako żart...  
> 
> Jak już sam do tego doszedłeś to masz już pewne błędy za sobą... 10 styro to mało - u mnie zmieściło się 11cm 0,031 termoorganiki eps60.
> Czym będziesz grzać? Bo od tego pytania powinieneś zacząć budowę!!


W moim przypadku to troche skomplikowane. Zanim trafiłem na to forum to miałem złych doradców i wszystko działo sie zbyt szybko. Na początku chciałem ogrzewać ekogroszkiem,a ze okazało sie ze podlogowka nie jest wcale droższa od kaloryferów to z ciekawości postanowiłem sprawdzic ile tez  moze kosztować pompa ciepła. Aktualnie waham sie między kotłem na pellet i pompa ciepła lg therma V 9kW.

----------


## maciuspala

> Ja wybrałem TO Gold Fasada różnica między TO galaxy była niecałe 10zł na m3 czyli na mojej elewacji 250zł. To było jeszcze przed kontrolami jakości
> Wiesz gdzie kupiłem


Gold mimo gorszych parametrów cieplnych jest droższy od Galaxy.Skoro w Tarnowie kupowaleś to wiem kto ma najlepsze ceny :Smile: W sezonie wyjeżdżają 2auta dziennie...

----------


## matiix

> Jak już sam do tego doszedłeś to masz już pewne błędy za sobą... 10 styro to mało - u mnie zmieściło się 11cm 0,031 termoorganiki eps60.!


Pierońska różnica w  grubości 1cm  aha   rachunki za gaz  pnijcie  się  w dół.

----------


## link2jack

> Pierońska różnica w  grubości 1cm  aha   rachunki za gaz  pnijcie  się  w dół.


Źle odczytałes mój wpis. Zdaje sobie sprawę że 10 cm to malo, u mnie mogłem ostatecznie ułożyć tylko 11. Teraz dopilnował bym projektowanej grubości.

----------


## Greg_81

> Źle odczytałes mój wpis. Zdaje sobie sprawę że 10 cm to malo, u mnie mogłem ostatecznie ułożyć tylko 11. Teraz dopilnował bym projektowanej grubości.


To fakt z tym pilnowaniem u mnie mówiłem kilka razem architektowi który adaptował projekt aby zostawił mi miejsca 20cm na izolacje termiczna, zostało 16 na styro i ~ 7 na wylewkę więc muszę dac 2x8 najcieplejszego jaki jest na rynku.
W tej chili rozglądam się za zakupem na scianę i tu jest etiX za 235zł m3,  co byście polecili  zamiast knaufa ?

----------


## sacha

> Gold mimo gorszych parametrów cieplnych jest droższy od Galaxy.Skoro w Tarnowie kupowaleś to wiem kto ma najlepsze cenyW sezonie wyjeżdżają 2auta dziennie...


Witam. A namiary na ten tarnowski styropian mogę prosić na priv - jestem na etapie zakupu na elewację - pozdrawiam.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Gold mimo gorszych parametrów cieplnych jest droższy od Galaxy.Skoro w Tarnowie kupowaleś to wiem kto ma najlepsze cenyW sezonie wyjeżdżają 2auta dziennie...


 Może przedstawiciel TO się wypowie dlaczego lepszy jakościowo produkt jest tańszy od "gorszego" który jest teraz droższy.
 Hehe

----------


## GraMar

> Musze ocieplić podłogę na chudziaku na ktorym bedzie ogrzewanie podlogowe. Niestety mam zaplanowane tylko 10 cm styropianu. Nie pytajcie dlaczego tak sie stało ale tak to jest jak sie ufa majstrowi i nie wie o istnieniu forum muratora. Kucie posadzki nie wchodzi w grę bo stoją ściany, ktore sa juz otynkowane wiec za duze koszta. Myślałem aby położyć płyty PIR ale sa okrutnie drogie bo w moim przypadku wyniosą  prawie 9 tys. Zacząłem wiec szukać dobrego styropianu i znalazlem Swisspor LAMBDA 100 dach podłoga, którego lambda wynosi 0,030, tylko 0,003 mniej w porownaniu do płyty PIR a cena o polowe niższa. Jak myślicie, dobry wybór? Czy moze macie jakies inne propozycje? A moze odpuścić sobie podlogowke i wstawiać kaloryfery? Nie chciałbym aby ciepło uciekało do gruntu.


Pytaj na forum OGRZEWANIE,, tam jest mnóstwo osób i doświadczeń z podłogówką.

----------


## GraMar

> Ja również niedawno przeliczalem sobie styropian w excelu. Dlaczego żałujesz tego grafitu?


Grafitowy Knaufa miał krzywe frezy i nierówne, płyty delikatne; łatwo można było ukruszyć krawędzie, tragiczny do przecinania, śliski-jakby tłusty i ciągle się martwię, że się odklei od porothermu.

----------


## nass

> W tej chili rozglądam się za zakupem na scianę i tu jest etiX za 235zł m3,  co byście polecili  zamiast knaufa ?


Wg mnie w kategoriach jakości nie ma konkurencji :smile: 
Możesz szukać lepszej propozycji w zakresie kosztów.

----------


## Termo Organika

> Może przedstawiciel TO się wypowie dlaczego lepszy jakościowo produkt jest tańszy od "gorszego" który jest teraz droższy.
>  Hehe


Nic w tym dziwnego.Na politykę cenową wpływa wiele czynników, stosuję ją każde przedsiębiorstwo. Modyfikowanie ceny może służyć różnym celom biznesowym, nie będę robić wykładów bo to chyba nie odpowiednie miejsce, proponuję wklepać w google "polityka cenowa

----------


## RadMac

> Eps60 za miękki powiadasz.... Wiesz o ile kg zwiekszyles wytrzymałość wybierając ten wytrzymaly eps70? A ile "wytrzymuje" eps60?


No właśnie EPS 60  


> Odkształcenie pełzania przy długotrwałym ściskaniu nie przekracza 2% przy obciążeniu 18 kPa  (1800 kG/m2)


Czyli co że, za słaby? Tak na piechotę licząc, odjąć m2 posadzki tj. 200 kg, zostaje 1600 kG/m2. Tak? Co Wy tam stawiacie w tych chałupach że, to mało i trzeba EPS 100 minimum.

Tak dociekam bo remontuje starą "lepiankę" i muszę znaleźć złoty środek przed podwyżkami.

----------


## Robinson74

A jaki renomowany producent ma w ofercie *EPS80* (lub podobny) *o grubości 22cm*?

----------


## fighter1983

Kazdy

----------


## industrial

Czy yetico grafit 0.33 20cm to dobry wybór?

----------


## fighter1983

> Czy yetico grafit 0.33 20cm to dobry wybór?


to zalezy ile nalezy za niego zaplacic, bo to jeden raczej z tanszych grafitow i super jakosci sie po nim nie spodziewaj, nie mniej jednak nie jest jakos bardzo zly. 
kwestia tylko ile za niego chca

----------


## gawel

Ja mam styromin od 15 lat jest OK

----------


## industrial

za yetico 0.33 165zl m3

----------


## fighter1983

> za yetico 0.33 165zl m3


no to jak za 165 to wole ten  :smile:  
https://med-bud.pl/swisspor-swisspor...9,p355,pl.html

----------


## industrial

Czym się różnią te oba styropiany?? :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

wez je w reke  :smile:  roznice da sie wyczuc natychmiast 
w styropianach niestety jest tak, ze parametry parametrami, ceny cenami,ale  wystarczy wziac do reki pare roznych i szybko okazuje sie, ze najtansze na rynku 0,033 wypadaloby z samochodu wymiatac miotla a nie wyciagac paczki.

----------


## industrial

Czyli Yetico mocno przereklamowany?

----------


## fighter1983

> Czyli Yetico mocno przereklamowany?


hmmm.. przereklamowany to moglby byc Etixx, Austrotherm, Lambda White... ale yetico 0,033? powaznie?

----------


## industrial

U mnie dookoła wszyscy handlują Yetico. Wydaje sie byc ok ale byc moze tak jak mowisz ale dlatego, ze w rekach nie mialem innego.

----------


## agb

> hmmm.. przereklamowany to moglby byc Etixx (...)


A nie jest?  :cool:

----------


## fighter1983

agb nie jest .. jest drogi, ale robi robote. etixx jest etixxem i robi robote.
wdawanie sie w kolejna dyskusje dlaczego zrobi ze mnie marketingoiwca, wiec po co
zdania nie zmienie bez wzgledu na to co bede miec w sprzedazy , etixx bedzie dlugo no 1

natomiast co do yetico... no tanie jest .. tanie ... to jego glowna i chyba jedyna zaleta, .... tanie jest  :smile:

----------


## tkaczor123

fighter1983 możesz mi powiedzieć dlaczego TO gold o wsp0,38 jest droższy od TO Galaxy wsp 0,33??? Przereklamowany? :wink:

----------


## robos2234

a co sądzicie o swisspoor 0,30 na chudziak ?

----------


## fighter1983

> fighter1983 możesz mi powiedzieć dlaczego TO gold o wsp0,38 jest droższy od TO Galaxy wsp 0,33??? Przereklamowany?


bo to zalezy od ceny surowcow i ilosci a raczej wagi danego styro. zwroc uwage ze 0,038 bedzie wazyl najczesciej 15kg na m3 a grafity maja zazwyczaj tak:
0,033 - najczesciej nie podana
0,032 - najczesciej 12kg/m3
0,031 - najczesciej 15kg/m3

----------


## killer500

mały domek z dużą ilością okien  
Który styropian będzie lepszy Knauf Etixx czy Austrotherm EPS 031 FASSADA PREMIUM ??
Jeśli mam małe ściany to może lepszym rozwiązaniem będzie mniejszy styropian  np Austrotherm ??

----------


## toommm

skoro wybieracie patrząc na firmę ,, a nie ważne  parametry to gratuluje.........   wiem wiem  sami handlowcy tutaj..   :popcorn:

----------


## agb

> mały domek z dużą ilością okien  
> Który styropian będzie lepszy Knauf Etixx czy Austrotherm EPS 031 FASSADA PREMIUM ??
> Jeśli mam małe ściany to może lepszym rozwiązaniem będzie mniejszy styropian  np Austrotherm ??


Ja Ci wyjdzie mniej odpadu z mniejszych płyt weź Austrotherm. Jak bez różnicy, weź Austrotherm, bo nie widzę sensu dopłacania do Etixxa. Chyba, że cena Ci obojętna.

----------


## killer500

A jeśli dom chce ocieplić styro 20cm lambda 0.031 to czy w garażu który jest w bryle budynku  15cm (lambda 0.031) styro wystarczy  ?

----------


## Gontowy

> A jeśli dom chce ocieplić styro 20cm lambda 0.031 to czy w garażu który jest w bryle budynku  15cm (lambda 0.031) styro wystarczy  ?


Projektant za kasę nie odpowiedział to kto weźmie tu odpowiedzialność?!

----------


## toommm

styropian jest tak tanim materiałem .... Po co te pytania...   daj 20 i po problemie

----------


## busy_beaver

Jakiej firmy styropian XPS 10 cm polecacie pod płytę fundamentową ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Jakiej firmy styropian XPS 10 cm polecacie pod płytę fundamentową ?


Myślę,że każdą,która spełnia wymogi projektu.
Nie wiem w czym masz problem.
Czy pytałeś się o firmę,która produkuje Ci stal do zbrojenia płyty ? Bo pręty zbrojeniowe występują w kilku gatunkach od A0 do A4.
A0 to miękkie g...o  :wink:

----------


## busy_beaver

> Myślę,że każdą,która spełnia wymogi projektu.
> Nie wiem w czym masz problem.
> Czy pytałeś się o firmę,która produkuje Ci stal do zbrojenia płyty ? Bo pręty zbrojeniowe występują w kilku gatunkach od A0 do A4.
> A0 to miękkie g...o


Jeden producent może trzymać wymiary bardziej inny mniej (prostopadłość)

----------


## Angelterz

> Zależy który model. Wśród styropianów grafitowych najwięcej pozytywnych opinii ma swisspor lambda plus fasada 032, wśród białych 038 Termo Organika Gold Fasada lub Austrotherm Super. Z podłogowych najlepszy jest Swisspor grafitowy EPS 100 i biały EPS 100, cenowo także dobrze wypadają.


Czy mogę zobaczyć wyniki badań próbek ze styropianu który reklamujesz?
Skoro jest tak jak piszesz, to firma powinna sama dawać próbki do badań...

----------


## Karasso

w ubiegłym roku miałem robioną elewację na stryropianie arbet expert. Płyty równe, twarde bezproblemowe z szybkim transportem z fabryki . Wykonawaca polecal jeszcze termoorganike silver /gold - podobno tez bezproblemowy. Z tym że cena golda mi nie odpowiadała

----------


## ACCel

Ktoś odgrzebał wątek, to zapytam, co jest teraz na topie cena/jakość?

Kiedyś brałem cięte bloki z Austrothermu 033, były ok. Teraz mam dobrą ofertę na cięty Neotherm 033. 
Nie znalazłem jeszcze nowej firmy która mi sprzeda cięty z bloku Austrotherm 033 w dobrej cenie.

Patrząc na GUNB prawie wszystkim zdarzają się wpadki (głównie lambda przy białym 040, czasami wytrzymałość przy grafitowym). Zarówno Neothermowi jak i Austrothermowi czy Knaufowi.

Przeglądałem czy to prawda co mówi Termo organika i faktycznie nie mieli żadnej wpadki. Muszę zobaczyć co mówią*o cięciu z bloków  :wink: 

https://www.gunb.gov.pl/search/node/

----------


## fighter1983

swiss 0,032 120n/m3

----------


## ACCel

Zaciekawiłeś mnie. A tną z bloku na plastry 30cm?

----------


## fighter1983

> Zaciekawiłeś mnie. A tną z bloku na plastry 30cm?


tak

----------


## boconek03

O co chodzi z tym cięciem z bloku i dlaczego to takie ważne?

----------


## ACCel

Bo się łatwiej układa, masz jeden wielki kawałek zastępujący 12 zwykłych. Szybsze klejenie, mniej połączeń itd.
Niektórzy producenci już wprowadzili większe formaty niż 50x100cm, a ja kupowałem cięty na płyty 38x100x600cm 18x120x500cm i 6x120x500cm

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7473032






https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7511373

----------


## boconek03

Świetna sprawa, już kumam.

----------


## ACCel

Tu masz przykład jakby to wyglądało na moim nowym domu:

----------


## ACCel

No i kupiłem w formacie 1x2m, przy bardzo niskiej marży kiepsko się gada o zleceniach z jakimiś ekstra wymaganiami.

Swisspor 032 po 165zł/m3 brutto. Grubość 30cm. Realnie mają milimetr więcej, to na plus przy krojeniu przez Swisspora. Sprawdziłem też wybiórczo kąty proste, wydają się ok.
Znalazłem nawet jeden plus formatu 1x2m w stosunku do 1x4/5/6m - jedna osoba bez problemu przenosi i operuje jedną płytą.



Z ciekawości porównanie do Austotherma 033:



Swisspor po prawej, jak widać granulki są odrobinę większe, pewnie dzięki temu ma odrobinę lepszą lambdę. Jednocześnie widać że łatwiej się rozrywa od Austrotherma. W Austrothermie widać że dużo kuleczek jest uszkodzonych przy rozrywaniu, jakby były lepiej "sklejone" ze sobą.
W wybiórczych testach Głównego Urzędu Nadzoru Budowlanego nie mieli wtopy. https://www.gunb.gov.pl/search/node (wpiszcie sobie nazwę produktu np lambda plus fasada), wyniki były około 0,031, badania wytrzymałościowe też były ok.

Robię też test nasiąkania, Austrotherm siedzi już ponad tydzień w wodzie  :big grin:  Swisspora moczę od dzisiaj, przewiduję, że wsiąknie więcej.

----------


## fighter1983

> No i kupiłem w formacie 1x2m, przy bardzo niskiej marży kiepsko się gada o zleceniach z jakimiś ekstra wymaganiami.
> 
> Swisspor 032 po 165zł/m3 brutto. Grubość 30cm. Realnie mają milimetr więcej, to na plus przy krojeniu przez Swisspora. Sprawdziłem też wybiórczo kąty proste, wydają się ok.
> Znalazłem nawet jeden plus formatu 1x2m w stosunku do 1x4/5/6m - jedna osoba bez problemu przenosi i operuje jedną płytą.
> 
> 
> 
> Z ciekawości porównanie do Austotherma 033:
> 
> ...


No chyba jaja se robisz  :wink:  i w końcu nie dociagnelismy tego deala do końca ?

----------


## ACCel

No nie odpisywałeś, a jak wróciłem po miesiącu do tematu to szukałem dalej.

----------


## fighter1983

> No nie odpisywałeś, a jak wróciłem po miesiącu do tematu to szukałem dalej.


Zapomniałem  :wink:  
No nic to - jakoś przeżyje .

----------


## fighter1983

> Zapomniałem  
> No nic to - jakoś przeżyje .


Poza tym mnie maltretowales 1*6 ... 
Ech... 1*2 to standard rozmiar... W tej samej cenie. 
Trza było dzwonić jednak

----------


## ACCel

Każdego maltretowałem 1x6m, ale jak widać to trudny temat.

Skierowałem do Ciebie kolegę kamilb1987b, on też buduje w wątku Samorobów, to zrobicie porównanie czy da się 1x2m w standardowej cenie, bo niby tak, ale nie do końca :wink: 
Najwyżej może to być nisza którą możesz promować. Chyba każdemu łatwiej montować 1x2m.

----------


## fighter1983

> Każdego maltretowałem 1x6m, ale jak widać to trudny temat.
> 
> Skierowałem do Ciebie kolegę kamilb1987b, on też buduje w wątku Samorobów, to zrobicie porównanie czy da się 1x2m w standardowej cenie, bo niby tak, ale nie do końca
> Najwyżej może to być nisza którą możesz promować. Chyba każdemu łatwiej montować 1x2m.


Dzieki. 
W etics jest to generalnie blad wykonawczy i odstepstwo od wytycznych. Normy mowia o tym, aby byla to plyta cieta z bloku o wymiarach max 600x1200 
Zatem taka plyta 1000x2000 to dla samorobow i pod warunkiem ze sprzedajacy nie wie o tym do jakiego zastosowania pojdzie ta plyta. Jezeli wie - powinien poinformowac klienta i umiescic zapis na fakturze "Produkt zakupiony niezgodnie z jego przeznaczeniem" 
No ale to juz taki swiat idealny i ABC  :smile:  a wiadomo jak jest  :big tongue:

----------

